# News - Jugendschutz: Gro&szlig;e Koalition will &quot;Verbot von Killerspielen&quot;



## Administrator (14. November 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,425020


----------



## jonas91 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

  Merkel raus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeneralMartin (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				jonas91 am 14.11.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkel raus!!!!!!!!!



es lebe österreich (wohne dort)


----------



## paparon (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

kann man eine regierung wegen verarschung des volkes auch verbieten? wieviel schwachsinn wollen die den noch raushauen? denken die den wirklich das jugendliche die soetwas spielen agressiver werden? das glaube ich nicht. ich kann aber mit meinen 33 jahren sagen was mich agressiv macht: die lieben herren und damen politiker, die jeden tag neuen dreck erfinden, damit es unserem land "besser" geht. bleibt mal auf dem boden und kümmert euch um wichtigeres!


----------



## Dawnrazor666 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Naja ein Volk bekommt die Regierung die es verdient

immerhin 70% der Bevölkerung wollten es nicht anderes


----------



## solemn-simulacrum (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Würde gerne wissen welche Spiele sie meinen. Den Begriff  "Killerspiele" könnte man auf verschiedene Arten defineren. Handelt es sich  um Spiele in denen man auf Menschenähnliches feuert a la Egoshooter, oder bezieht sich das eher auf Spiele mit erhöhter Gewaltdarstellung wie QUAKE IV?   

Soll nun der Jugendschutz verschärft werden, oder ein allgemeínes Verbot von Spielen, in denen Gewalt dargestellt wird? 

Wird man abwarten müssen bis sich genaueres ergibt.  


Auch wenn ich in Österreich wohne, so hat das trotzdem eine hohe Prorität, da Österreich dafür bekannt ist, das meiste von Deutschland nach zu machen.


----------



## destiny004 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Das heißt dann wohl das die deutschen Entwicklerfirmen in ihrer küstlerischen und kreativen Freiheit gestoppt werden und das die Ausländischen Entwickler überlegen ob man Spiele überhaupt noch in deutschland veröffentlichen sollte.
Wenn man nach am Amerika schaut dann sieht das dort irgendwie genau anders aus killerspiele landen dort nur selten auf indizes sondern es sind meistens die Spiele auf solchen indizes landen, die sexuelle inhalte beherbergen.
Also ich sehe das so das die Jugendlichen, die solche Spiele haben wollen eh schon wissen wo man die originallVersion herbekommt, und sich nicht von so einer Ankündigung stoppen lässt.
Als nächstes will man vielleicht auch noch "Killerfilme" vebieten, so was wie Stirb Langsam


----------



## DrVampir (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

man man man. ich kanns nicht glauben, erst die steuern rauf, die rente später und jetzt hacken sie auch noch auf der jugend rum, ich bin für neuwahlen!


----------



## GeneralMartin (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				solemn-simulacrum am 14.11.2005 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne wissen welche Spiele sie meinen. Den Begriff  "Killerspiele" könnte man auf verschiedene Arten defineren. Handelt es sich  um Spiele in denen man auf Menschenähnliches feuert a la Egoshooter, oder bezieht sich das eher auf Spiele mit erhöhter Gewaltdarstellung wie QUAKE IV?
> 
> Soll nun der Jugendschutz verschärft werden, oder ein allgemeínes Verbot von Spielen, in denen Gewalt dargestellt wird?
> 
> ...



interressant das man bei so nem thema noch nen österreicher trifft!!!
du hast vollkommen recht!!! aber wenn das auch bei uns kommen soll, dann müssen wirs wohl so machen wie die jugendlichen in frankreich (krawalle, demonstrationen usw.)....

nur wird es uns auch treffen, da die meisten spiele (glaub ich) in deutschland übersetzt werden....
dann müssen wir wohl anfangen intensive englisch zu lernen (für die uk versionen)!!!


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				GeneralMartin am 14.11.2005 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> dann müssen wir wohl anfangen intensive englisch zu lernen (für die uk versionen)!!!


wieso verallgemeinern?  
ich verstehe es eh nicht, wie man sich deutsche versionen 'antun' kann, ausgenommen sind natürlich deutsche ( bzw. deutschsprachige ) entwicklungen ( wie z.b. gothic, anno, patrizier [...] ).

kinofilme in der OV sind imho sehr viel intensiver ( ausnahme: französische produktionen ( les transporteur 1 im kino gesehen   ( schöner film, scheiss sprache ) ) )


----------



## GeneralMartin (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Rabowke am 14.11.2005 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> GeneralMartin am 14.11.2005 09:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann eh gut englisch nur meinte ich z.b. 10 jährige die es noch nicht so gut können!!!


----------



## robbers (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Dawnrazor666 am 14.11.2005 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ein Volk bekommt die Regierung die es verdient
> 
> immerhin 70% der Bevölkerung wollten es nicht anderes




Nicht ganz richtig, wenn ein Wahl gehalten wird ob die Bevölkerung einverstanden ist mit diesen koalition glaube ich nicht das viele mit ja stimmen wird. Es hat nicht 70% für die spd oder 70% für die cdu gestimmt. Was wir gekriegt haben grenzt an der grösste verars++ung alle Zeit.


----------



## Hausi (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

" du hast vollkommen recht!!! aber wenn das auch bei uns kommen soll, dann müssen wirs wohl so machen wie die jugendlichen in frankreich (krawalle, demonstrationen usw.)...."

Ich hoffe doch einmal, daß dies nur ein schlechter Scherz gewesen sein kann. Wenn man sich durch Demonstrationen und Krawalle für die Freigabe von Computerspielen mit Gewaltdarstellung o.ä. stark macht, dann haben die Politiker doch einen Beweis dafür, daß durch diese Spiele eine erhöhte Bereitschaft zur Gewalt ("Krawalle") besteht. Das wäre nicht nur sinnlos, sondern sogar recht kontraproduktiv, auch in Österreich...[/quote]


----------



## Assemblerguru (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				solemn-simulacrum am 14.11.2005 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne wissen welche Spiele sie meinen. Den Begriff  "Killerspiele" könnte man auf verschiedene Arten defineren. Handelt es sich  um Spiele in denen man auf Menschenähnliches feuert a la Egoshooter, oder bezieht sich das eher auf Spiele mit erhöhter Gewaltdarstellung wie QUAKE IV?
> 
> Soll nun der Jugendschutz verschärft werden, oder ein allgemeínes Verbot von Spielen, in denen Gewalt dargestellt wird?
> 
> ...




Naja - Quake IV ist in der deutschen Version sowieso schon so extrem geschnitten - wer will das spielen ? Da hol´ich mir doch lieber das Original... Außerdem denke ich, dass ich mit 33 Jahren nicht von meiner Regierung vorgeschrieben haben muss, was ich blutmäßig vertrage und was nicht...  Das man das ungeschn. QuakeIV nicht ab über 18 kaufen kann ist eh total lächerlich.... Außerdem müssten sie dann ja alle EGO-Shooter verbieten (wie der Name schon sagt...)

A.


----------



## solemn-simulacrum (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/27157

lest euch das mal durch, da wird es ein wenig klarer


----------



## Rancid (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

also mal vor weg, dass bestimmte spiele wie zb postal nicht kindern unter 16 zugänglich gemacht werden, halte ich nicht für falsch. 
dennoch finde ich den vorstoß der angehenden regierung wiedermal ziemlich lächerlich. die beschliessen mal wieder etwas zu einem thema, bei dem ihnen jegliche fachkompetenz fehlt. allein der ausdruck killerspiele ist so schwammig, dass er wieder alles und nichts bedeutet. in den augen einer angela merkel ist cs oder cod ein killerspiel, weil man scheinbar auf andere "menschen" schiesst. psychologisch betrachtet würde sowas aber eher unter esport vergleichbar mit fussball fallen, da in den köpfen der spieler mehr das gemeinschaftliche erreichen eines ziels anzutreffen ist und das ganze im denkprozess viel mehr auf logik und taktik (laufweg, waffe, etc) anspringt als auf aggression oder lust am töten.
hier fehlt schon eine studie, die herausfinden müssten, welches spiel wirklich ein killerspiel ist und am meisten gewaltätiges potential fördert.
egoshooter? strategiespiele, in denen man Krieg spielt? oder vielleicht doch god-spiele wie b&W oder rollenspiele, in denen es einem frei steht böse zu sein, sein volk verhungern zu lassen und durch gewalt seine ziele erreicht?
oder aber geht es weniger um den spieltyp, sondern mehr um die darstellung von gewalt? solche untersuchen fehlen doch völlig und trotzdem meinen irgendwelche "wirtschaftsexperten" darüber ein urteil fällen zu können, traurig.
so, just my 2 cent


----------



## robbers (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Auch wenn ich nicht Deutsch bin, ich lebe hier, zahle meine Steuern, und erlebe wie ich jedes Jahr weniger habe. Fakt ist es wird alles teuerer, benzin, öl, zigaretten, steuern etc, etc, etc, ich vergesse wer es gesagt hat, ich weiss nur noch das es ein mitglied der cdu war, der ca. 1996 gesagt hat, "der kleine Mann muss klein gehalten werden". Diesen politik wird jetzt umgesetzt. Anstatt das die großen und reichen zu kasse gebeten wird, werden wir immer mehr ausgebeutet. Da kann eine Frau Merkel noch so klugscheissen im T.V. mit zahlen, ich kenn keine der ab nächsten Jahr mehr hat.

Wo bleibt der steuer auf die reichen? Das was die vor haben ist nichts. Wieso wird es erlaubt Firmen Ihre ware in Ausland billig zu produzieren und hier teuer zu verkaufen, um noch mehr gewinn zu erzielen? Wieso zahlt defacto jedes zweite Millionär keine steuern? Weg mit der abschreibe politik, wo die reichen immer mehr findige wege finden ihre Geld zu behalten. Eine Steuer satz für jeder, ob reich oder arm, das könnte mann setzen bei etwa 8 bis 10%, ohne abschreibe möglichkeiten, das wird dann jeder genauso fair treffen wie der andere. Es wird dann auch zumindest laut steuerrecht keine 2 klassen system in Deutschland mehr geben.


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

spiele verbieten, lol!
als wäre damit auch nur ein problem gelöst. opportunismus und populismus in reinkultur.
einfach lächerlich, eigentlich keiner diskussion würdig.


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				robbers am 14.11.2005 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt der steuer auf die reichen?


ich weiss nicht, ob du's mitbekommen hast, aber auch in deutschland gibt es eine steuerprogression. d.h. wer mehr verdient, der bezahlt einen höheren satz. du willst die ernsthaft noch weiter anziehen? dabei rennen euch jetzt schon die potenten steuerzahler davon, weil ihnen eben schon zuviel abgeknöpft wird.
man muss da schon aufpassen mit der umverteilung, wenn man's übertreibt, wie deutschland das schon lange tut, gibt's halt immer weniger reiche, die im inland steuern zahlen. völlig verständlich.
dass die viel abziehen können ist auch klar, sie wenden i.d.r. auch mehr auf.


----------



## RipperT (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				solemn-simulacrum am 14.11.2005 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/27157
> 
> lest euch das mal durch, da wird es ein wenig klarer



Ich weiß nicht ob ein Heise Artikel von 2002 allzuviel Klarheit in die aktuelle Sache bringt...


----------



## Calyptratus (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Das kommt sowieso nicht, weil es völlig unrealistisch ist. Die Prohibition in Amerika von 1920-33, wo Herstellung und Verkauf von Alkohol verboten waren, hat auch nur dazu geführt, dass erst recht gesoffen wurde. Und Alkohol kann man ja nichtmals kopieren oder downloaden. Die konservativen Parteien (CDU/ CSU) wollen mit solchen Sätzchen nur ihre kleinbürgerlichen Stammtischwähler befriedigen. Mal abgesehen davon halte ich die Halbwertzeit der künftigen Koalition für recht gering.


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Calyptratus am 14.11.2005 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt sowieso nicht, weil es völlig unrealistisch ist. Die Prohibition in Amerika von 1920-33, wo Herstellung und Verkauf von Alkohol verboten waren, hat auch nur dazu geführt, dass erst recht gesoffen wurde.


also primär hat die prohibition dafür gesorgt, dass sich die cosa nostra in amerika etablieren konnte. weil - da hast du recht - die leute sich sowas nicht vorschreiben lassen. ein spieleverbot würde den raubkopierern und verkäufern von kopien garantiert einen extremen vorswärtsschub verpassen.


----------



## MASTEofDiSASter (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Also da frag ich mich nun auch ernstahft was die unter "Killerspielen" verstehen, höchstwahrscheinlich jedes Spiel wo man irgendne Art von Waffe hat um irgendetwas amzuballern. 
Ganz ernsthaft, sollten die das jemals durchsetzen wollen/können, wird deutschland nur noch mehr in die knie gehen, da dann jeder nur noch Spiele im Ausland oder einfach gar nicht mehr kauft, damit sinken dann ganz enorm die Umsätze der Publisher und die veröffentlichen nix mehr in Dtl. bzw. protestieren auch dagegen ! was aber eh nix bringt.....

Nungut, abwarten und bier trinken sag ich da, die idee ist total lächerlich, aber typisch deutschland, zu nichts fähig !


----------



## Infanteristin (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				MASTEofDiSASter am 14.11.2005 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da frag ich mich nun auch ernstahft was die unter "Killerspielen" verstehen, höchstwahrscheinlich jedes Spiel wo man irgendne Art von Waffe hat um irgendetwas amzuballern.


genau das dachte ich auch grade, ohne definition ist das dermaßen schwammig, dass es nicht funktionieren wird


----------



## belbono (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				MASTEofDiSASter am 14.11.2005 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da frag ich mich nun auch ernstahft was die unter "Killerspielen" verstehen, höchstwahrscheinlich jedes Spiel wo man irgendne Art von Waffe hat um irgendetwas amzuballern.
> Ganz ernsthaft, sollten die das jemals durchsetzen wollen/können, wird deutschland nur noch mehr in die knie gehen, da dann jeder nur noch Spiele im Ausland oder einfach gar nicht mehr kauft, damit sinken dann ganz enorm die Umsätze der Publisher und die veröffentlichen nix mehr in Dtl. bzw. protestieren auch dagegen ! was aber eh nix bringt.....
> 
> Nungut, abwarten und bier trinken sag ich da, die idee ist total lächerlich, aber typisch deutschland, zu nichts fähig !




...veröffentlichen schon irgendwie ..nur schenkt uns keiner mehr den luxus einer deutschen synchronisation.... dann gibts nur noch engl. originalversionen


----------



## solemn-simulacrum (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Sry, da ist mir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen, das muss ich schamrot zu geben!   

Naja hier eine andere Adresse: http://www.klamm.de/partner/unter_news.php?l_id=7&news_id=28154

seht euch den Screenshot an! Kommt euch das Spiel irgendwie bekannt vor?
lol


----------



## michael1000 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

wenn mann bedenkt das was da auf dem bild zu sehen ist dt.repräsentiert fragt man sich irgendwie was verboten werden sollte .ich finde dam  it kann mann schon gut kleine kinder erschrecken oder leute gewaltbereit werden lassen .


----------



## passi13 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Infanteristin am 14.11.2005 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MASTEofDiSASter am 14.11.2005 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich stell mir das so vor: erst werden Shooter wie Doom³, CS & Konsorten vom Mark genommen, da man da ja quasi ne reine Blutorgie feiert, Als nächstes kommen dann RPGs dran weil man da ja auch Gewalt ausüben kann. Weiter wirds dann mit RTS Spielen gehen, weil man da ja Krieg führt was zur verrohung führt und ganz zum Schluss kommen dann noch Rundenbasierte Strategiespiele wie Civ, denn da kann man ja schliesslich ganze Zivilistionen ausrotten was ja fast an Terrorismus rankommt. Was bleibt uns dann noch über?? Wisims und Solitär. Wobei bei Wisims könnte sich noch das Kartellamt einmischen *g* *ironie aus*


----------



## Firefox83 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

wow... hat eure regierung sonst keine andere sorgen???

und was sagen die zu nfs mw dazu? autos werden dort getunt, aber so dass die strassenzulassung erlischt, man fährt kriminel in dörfer herum und von den bullen muss man noch sogar fliehen und entkommen!!!

brutal das spiel, oder nicht???

die welt ist doch so kompliziert geworden...


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Firefox83 am 14.11.2005 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wow... hat eure regierung sonst keine andere sorgen???


doch bestimmt, aber mit solchen kindereien (sprich: einem konstruierten feindbild) kann man das volk prima von wirklichen problemen ablenken. in deutschland läuft das über den jugendschutz, in amerika wird halt gleich ein krieg geführt. das ist mir das mit dem jugendschutznoch lieber, aber natürlich finde ich das wie gesagt auch lächerlich.


----------



## IcedRick (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



> In Zusammenarbeit mit den Ländern wolle die künftige Regierung ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" durchsetzen. Welche Art von Spielen man darunter verstehen kann, geht aus dem Dokument nicht hervor, auch nicht, ob mit "Verbot" eine Steigerung der gängigen Indizierungspraxis gemeint ist.



Das ist doch klar dass "Killerspiel" nicht definiert wird. 1. haben die ja keine Ahnung von den verschiedenen Genres 2. selbst wenn sie eine Ahnung davon hätten würden sie sich doch alles offen lassen und 3. sind Regierungsdokumente bzw. Presseinfos der Regierung immer schwammig gehalten, das ist einfach so...
Wenn ihr mich fragt heißt das ganze noch gar nix, maximal wird ein Gesetz eingeführt, dass ein Spiel ohne Antrag und ohne Begründung indiziert werden kann, egal was die USK dazu sagt... klar das ist scheisse für alle minderjährigen Deutschen aber jetzt mal ehrlich, kennt nicht jeder jemanden über 18 der einem ein Spiel aus dem Ausland bestellen kann? (wenn ein Spiel dann in deutschland eh schon 60€ kostet ist das im Ausland bestellen vielleicht sogar billiger)
Was auch immer gemacht wird, sicher ist das dadurch die Zahl der Raubkopierer sicher nicht sinken wird...   
Da kann ich nur Richtung Merkel sagen, erst denken, dann regieren...


----------



## esgar (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Dawnrazor666 am 14.11.2005 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ein Volk bekommt die Regierung die es verdient
> 
> immerhin 70% der Bevölkerung wollten es nicht anderes


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Zieht man die ganzen Nicht-Wähler und ungültigen Stimmen ab, dann hatten am 18. Sep. 05 die beiden großen deutschen Parteien zusammen nicht mal 40% der wahlberechtigten Bundesbürger auf ihrer Seite.

Warten wir einfach mal den Anfangsaktionismus der neuen Bundesregierung ab. Bald werden solche Themen die Herrschaften nicht mehr interessieren.


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				esgar am 14.11.2005 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir einfach mal den Anfangsaktionismus der neuen Bundesregierung ab. Bald werden solche Themen die Herrschaften nicht mehr interessieren.


das glaube ich eben auch. die wollen sich jetzt erstmal profilieren, das gibt sich wieder, wenn sie wirklich arbeiten.


----------



## Virtez (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Naja ist doch im prinzip erstmal egal was die darunter zählen aber wenn zum beispiel Half-Life und Co. verboten wird werden die einnahmen für deutschland noch weiter sinken (meinte da nicht nur ein spiel sondern gesamt gesehen) Den hinter solchen spielen steckt sowas von viel Geld. das sind im Jahr mehrere Milliarden und das nicht nur in deutschland auch in Österreich also wenn die sich diese einnahmen auch noch weg nehmen wollen solten wir wirklich ne revolution veranlassen den dann gehts noch weiter berg ab als nächstes kommt wohl noch ein cola verbot weil da so viel zucker drin ist oder was


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Virtez am 14.11.2005 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> als nächstes kommt wohl noch ein cola verbot weil da so viel zucker drin ist oder was


das klingt natürlich übertrieben, ist klar, aber ich habe schond as gefühl, dass eure regierung euch die gesamte eigenverantwortung abnehmen will. das geht doch gar nicht, das sind illusionen.


----------



## Firefox83 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

also ich sehe cs als kein killerspiel...

da wird doch der terrorismus bekämpft!!! ist doch vorbildlich


----------



## The_Sisko (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Das ist wie immer absolut idiotisch. Man wächst ja "ohne Gewalt" (was sowieso ein Witz ist, weil dann müssten die Nachrichten auch verboten werden  ) auf, da ja solche Spiele FSK 18 sind. Damit schützt man doch die Jugend. Jene Gesetze gehören eben schärfer kontrolliert und es muss dann eben auch scharfe Sanktionen gegen jene "schwarzen Schafe" geben, die sich nicht daran halten. Aber das ist übertrieben und schwachsinnig.

Genauso wie es jetzt schon eine Frechheit ist, dass FSK 18 Titel in Deutschland noch immer geschnitten werden. Wenn es schon ab 18 ist, dann bitte auch uncut, weil der demokratische (volljährige) Bürger auch mündig ist. IMHO ist dass schwere Zensur die es in einer Demokratie gar nicht geben dürfte. 

Und wer zahlt im Endeffekt drauf? Der Einzelhandel weil seine Umsätze abrutschen. Und der dt. Wirtschaft geht es ja so prächtig.

Ich bin auf jedenfall froh dass wir hier in Österreich von solchen Schildbürgergesetzen verschont bleiben. Und unsere Wirtschaft freuen diese dämlichen Gesetze auch weil unsere Shops (zumindest weiss ich das von 2 Gameshops) ein Umsatzplus von ca. 8 Prozent haben seit jene Jugendschutzregeln in Kraft getreten sind. (Tendenz steigend)


----------



## Dawnrazor666 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



> sollten wir wirklich ne revolution veranlassen



Die ist sowas von überfälig

schau mal z.B hier

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/detail.php/916564/artikel_bildlinks_druck_teile

Die wissen genau das man keine Arbeitsplätze mehr schaffen kann
und was wird gemacht???
Hartz 4 verschärft, Rasterfandung auf H4-Geschädigte
Der Binnenmark weiter zerstört und und und....

Was gerade in Deutschland passiert ist das letzte aufbäumen des Kapitalismus
und die Umverteilung nach reich ist die letzte Plünderung der mächtigen bevor es knallt.


----------



## Virtez (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

[sind die titel in österreich etwa uncut und auf deutsch??


----------



## Virtez (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Virtez am 14.11.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [sind die titel in österreich etwa uncut und auf deutsch??


aso un klar war das von mir übertrieben aber das wäre doch das nächste oder??
ich sage nur 1928 was da der kapitalismus geschaffen hat ^^


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Virtez am 14.11.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [sind die titel in österreich etwa uncut und auf deutsch??


manchmal ja. der markt ist natürlich nicht sehr gross aber es gibt selten auch AUT/CH-versionen. z.b. von GTA-SA.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Lölchen jetzt gehts wieder los, wie damals nach dem Frontal 21 Bericht. Na sollen die mal machen, es gibt immer legale wege an die Software zu kommen. Oder wollen die in ferner Zukunft auch das Impotieren von Spielen als Privatkunde verbieten?

Dann kaufen wir alle halt in Zukunft unsere "Killer"-Spiele per STEAM oder Drogendealer am Bahnhof: "Ey, willste F.E.A.R. II EV-Uncut, eingeschweißt, für 40 Euro?! Guter Stoff Alter, ich garantiere!"   

Regards, eX!


----------



## michael1000 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

http://merkelwitzede.h685475.serverkompetenz.net/


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.11.2005 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Lölchen jetzt gehts wieder los, wie damals nach dem Frontal 21 Bericht. Na sollen die mal machen, es gibt immer legale wege an die Software zu kommen. Oder wollen die in ferner Zukunft auch das Impotieren von Spielen als Privatkunde verbieten?
> 
> Dann kaufen wir alle halt in Zukunft unsere "Killer"-Spiele per STEAM oder Drogendealer am Bahnhof: "Ey, willste F.E.A.R. II EV-Uncut, eingeschweißt, für 40 Euro?! Guter Stoff Alter, ich garantiere!"
> 
> Regards, eX!


es ist wirklich so wie bei den drogen. sobald etwas krominalisiert wird und der handel verboten, findet der handel einfach wieder auf der strasse statt. ich habe das schon mehrmals bei cannabis beobachten können. eine zeitlang liess die polizei hanfläden schalten und walten und dann gab's imemr wieder phasen, wo sie eine razzia nach der anderen durchgeführt haben. und jedes mal haben sich die strassendealer gefreut, denn sie hatten wieder kunden und der strassenhandel hat floriert.


----------



## passi13 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Dawnrazor666 am 14.11.2005 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > sollten wir wirklich ne revolution veranlassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenns jetzt absolut krank und pervers klingt, die Arbeitslosigkeit war früher u.a. deshalb so niedrig, da man sich früher wegen jedem Furz bis aufs Blut bekriegt hat und dabei ne menge gefallen sind wo dann der Nebeneffekt war das ne menge Arbeitsplätze frei wurden. Dadurch das nach WWII sowenige heimkehrten war halt mehr für die Überlebenden an Arbeit übrig. Wie gesagt klingt krank is aber leider so.


----------



## Virtez (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

cool da muss ich mal aufpassen wenn solche titel rauskommen.
die spinnen doch mit 25 geschnittene spiele spielen zu müssen meine fresse vorallem wenn man immer erst de englische  Version spielt und dann nochmal de Deutsche hinterher damit man die Story dann 100 pro versteht und dann immer geschnitten da fehlen manchmal richtige teile vom spiel ich glaube es nicht ne.


----------



## Vittra (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Bei diesem Thema frage ich mich immer wieder, wann der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, wo man den Wehrdienst mit der Begründung verweigern kann, der Staat habe ja alles dafür getan, jedwede Gewalt von mir fern zu halten...  
Nicht, dass es mich noch kümmern würde, aber langsam müßte das doch ne plausible Begründung werden...


----------



## GeneralMartin (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				HanFred am 14.11.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 14.11.2005 10:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leider geht jede gesellschaft langsam den bach runter (siehe frankreich)...
was soll man machen: "irren ist menschlich" und "dummheit ist eine andere form von politik" (zitate aus irgendeiner zeitschrift---nicht österreichisch)


----------



## monsterman1 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

War doch von Anfang an klar das wir nur Schickaniert weden.
Das Deutsche Volk wird einfach nich wach ( Hallo Hallo Aufstehen ).
Ja Deutschland , IHR HABT GUT GEWÄHLT und jetzt ist das Gejammer  groß.

HURRA DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## ssj3rd (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Die wollen die Jugendlichen hier in deutschland wieder ärgern ? hmm Ich wär da ganz ganz Vorsichtig, siehe Frankreich ! Dann haben die ihre Gewalt , aber eines ist ganz sicher die geht dann nicht von den "Killerspielen" aus !

Vorsicht Regierung !

Mfg


----------



## michael1000 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				ssj3rd am 14.11.2005 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wollen die Jugendlichen hier in deutschland wieder ärgern ? hmm Ich wär da ganz ganz Vorsichtig, siehe Frankreich ! Dann haben die ihre Gewalt , aber eines ist ganz sicher die geht dann nicht von den "Killerspielen" aus !
> 
> Vorsicht Regierung !
> 
> Mfg


so und jetzt haste den bundesnachrichtenschutz aufn hals


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				monsterman1 am 14.11.2005 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> War doch von Anfang an klar das wir nur Schickaniert weden.
> Das Deutsche Volk wird einfach nich wach ( Hallo Hallo Aufstehen ).
> Ja Deutschland , IHR HABT GUT GEWÄHLT und jetzt ist das Gejammer  groß.
> 
> HURRA DEUTSCHLAND



Wie ging nochmal dieser tolle Spruch aus der Werbung mit der Forrest Gump-Musik? Ach ja, *Du bist Deutschland*! Da wird doch auch immer gefasselt man soll was bewegen, an sich glauben, das Beste leisten. Okay, wer holt die Benzinkanister raus? Ich bin sicher in Köln gibt es eine Menge Autos die man bearbeiten kann   .

Ich sag mal so, erstmal gucken was überhaupt passiert, bzw. ob man dieses Verbot durchbringen kann, wenn es denn ernst gemeint ist und nicht nur wieder nur so ein Politikerspruch ist. 
Als ob man freiwillig als Staat auf die hoch versteuerten "Killer"-Spiele verzichten würde. Damit würden die sich doch nur ins eigene Fleisch scheiden. Dann lieber direkt eine "Killer-Spielsteuer". 19 % MwSt ab 2007 + 15 % "Exekutionssteuer", zusammen mit dem Packungshinweis: "Tötungsprogramme spielen macht dumm, fett, asozial, gewaltbereit und läßt sie womoglich rechte Parteien wählen!".
Wäre IMO eine gute Idee um solche Spiele weiter im Regal erhalten zu können   .

Regards, eX!


----------



## Buesel (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Bessere Alterskontrollen: Ja!
Verbote: Nein!
...ist eigentlich meine Meinung.

Da aber die Kontrolle unmöglich ist, wird es über ein Verbot versucht.
Ist verständlich, aber wohl zwecklos.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Also Politiker sind schon kuriose Typen. Wenig Ahnung und dann solche Töne schwingen. Ist ja klar, wenn es einige Eltern nicht hinbekommen mit der Erziehung oder die Läden mit der Kontrolle der Alterseinstufungen, dann wird mit Verboten und verschärften Kontrolle (Stichwort Kontrolle bei 16ner Games im Onlinekauf) begonnen. Ist ja auch so schwer sich in der EU einen Titel zu kaufen. Wenn das Geld eben nicht in Deutschland bleiben soll... Die Wirtschaft des Landes wird es sicherlich freuen.
Unter den Punkt


> Aufwachsen ohne Gewalt


fällt ja noch ne ganze Reihe mehr. Werden nun die Schulen geschlossen, die Tageschau nur noch ab 23 Uhr ausgestrahlt und die Medien dürfen lediglich Texte drucken?
Aber gut, daß es keine sonstigen Probleme im Land gibt. Da bleibt genug Zeit für solche Ideen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Buesel am 14.11.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bessere Alterskontrollen: Ja!
> Verbote: Nein!
> ...ist eigentlich meine Meinung.
> 
> ...



Klar oder meinst du Beckstein würde jedes Packet öffnen und auf "Killerspiele" aus dem Ausland untersuchen lassen...
Obwohl, wäre vielleicht auch ne Idee.


----------



## MrBigX (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				HanFred am 14.11.2005 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Virtez am 14.11.2005 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich geht das, das versuchen die doch schon seit Jahren.  
Es ist zwar bescheuert, aber die Regierung hier versucht uns alle vor uns selbst zu schützen. Zum Beispiel Kinder vor ihren Eltern oder Schüler vor ihren Lehrern.
Dass die Entwicklung, die sie mit dem Verbot dieser Spiele erreichen wollen eigentlich an ganz anderen Stellen ihren Ursprung hat, zum Beispiel in den Nachrichten, wird einfach ignoriert. Oder sie wollen den Medien nicht auf den Schlips treten.
Ich mein, wenn 6 Jährige Nachrichten sehen können in denen es nur noch Tote und Katastrophen gibt, was sollen die bitte von der Welt halten? Is doch kein Wunder, wenn die dann auch gewalttätiger werden.
Ich glaub ich hör jetzt auf zu schreiben.


----------



## archwizard80 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				IcedRick am 14.11.2005 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > In Zusammenarbeit mit den Ländern wolle die künftige Regierung ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" durchsetzen. Welche Art von Spielen man darunter verstehen kann, geht aus dem Dokument nicht hervor, auch nicht, ob mit "Verbot" eine Steigerung der gängigen Indizierungspraxis gemeint ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich steht dann im Gesetz: 

§ 1 Killerspiele sind verboten.

Ich freu mich schon auf die BGH-Rechtsprechung, was denn nun genau ein Killerspiel ist und wo da die Grenzen liegen.


----------



## memphis76 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Vittra am 14.11.2005 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei diesem Thema frage ich mich immer wieder, wann der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, wo man den Wehrdienst mit der Begründung verweigern kann, der Staat habe ja alles dafür getan, jedwede Gewalt von mir fern zu halten...


Ich kenn jemanden, der hat den Wehrdienst und verweigert, weil er absolut gegen Gewalt ist und halt den Griff zur Waffe verweigert. Auf der anderen Seite wollt er aber auch nicht Zivildienst machen, die Ausrede weiß ich aber leider nicht mehr. Fazit: Er hat weder Zivi noch Bundeswehrdienst geschoben, musste nicht mal als Schreibtischhengst o. ä. (T 7) zum Bund - k. A., wie er da drumherum gekommen ist ...

@Topic: Da kann ich einfach nur (mal wieder) mit dem Kopf schütteln. Erinnert mich an meinen ersten in D verbotenen Film, den ich gesehen habe (Tanz der Teufel I). Aber es ist doch so, dass der Besitz von verbotenen Titeln (Spiele und Filme) auch für Privatpersonen gilt und nicht nur, dass diese Titel von Händlern hier nicht angeboten werden dürfen, oder irre ich mich? 

Verbot heißt doch klar: In Deutschland verboten! ... und nicht: Man kann sie sich aus dem Ausland bestellen. Es bleibt insgesamt IMO aber abzuwarten, was für Spiele das sein sollen ... und wenn´s wirklich ein paar "brutale" Shooter etc. sind, wo wird dann weitergemacht? Dann werden solche Filme (nämlich "Killerfilme") auch irgendwann gekürzt und verboten? 

[ironie]
Irgendwie gehören solche Art Spiele und Filme doch schon zum Alltag, und ich lass mir doch nicht alles verbieten oder kürzen. Dann kommt demnächst im TV: Rambo III - jetzt in der "erlaubten" D-Version - Länge: 15 Min. ... 
[/ironie]


----------



## archwizard80 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.11.2005 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Buesel am 14.11.2005 11:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja wie wärs mit der BigBrother-Version. Killerspiele müssen für den Vertrieb in Europa einen RFID-Chip tragen, der sie als solche identifiziert. Das ganze Regeln wir über eine EU-Verordnung. Wer sich nicht dran hält, ist ein Verbrecher. Dann zieht der Zoll die Pakete nur noch über den Scanner und was piept wird gleich entsorgt.


----------



## sascha83 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

ich hasse mein land!!!!
alles was spass macht wird zu teuer oder verboten.


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich würde jetzt mal stark bezweifeln, dass die mit einem Verbot "dieser Spiele" durchkommen.
Irgendwer geht dann wieder vor den Europäischen Gerichtshof und klagt und bekommt recht (freie Marktwirtschaft, bla bla bla).
Schließlich wurde auch wieder gestern im Fernsehen bestätigt, dass der jetztige Koalitionsvertrag Verfassungswidrig ist. Es bleibt also abzuwarten wie sich die Sache entwickelt.

noch eines zum Schluss ich wollte keine große Koalition, also darf ich mich beschweren und wenn jetzt jemand sagt wir haben die Parteien gewählt, wir wollten es nicht anders, dem sei gesagt: Die Parteien haben fast alle ihre Wahlversprechen über den Haufen geworfen und damit eigentlich die Wähler betrogen. (die Wahlversprechen galten ja schließlich nur für eine Rot-Grüne oder Gelb-Schwarze Regierung)


----------



## memphis76 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				archwizard80 am 14.11.2005 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich steht dann im Gesetz:
> 
> § 1 Killerspiele sind verboten.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf die BGH-Rechtsprechung, was denn nun genau ein Killerspiel ist und wo da die Grenzen liegen.


In einem Unterabsatz 2 steht dann: Ein Killerspiel ist ein Spiel, in dem mindestens eine Person getötet wird, d. h. nicht eines natürlichen Todes stirbt.


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Parteien haben fast alle ihre Wahlversprechen über den Haufen geworfen und damit eigentlich die Wähler betrogen.


wer macht das nicht. das ist in aller welt so... selber schuld, wer noch an wahlversprechen glaubt.


----------



## Sword_CH (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Viva la Suisse! (dafür is bei uns alles teurer  )


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				HanFred am 14.11.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> IceHorn am 14.11.2005 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja nicht wirklich erwartet, dass Sie ihre ganzen Wahlversprechen einhalten, doch einen Teil haben sie bisher bei jeder Wahl eingehalten nur eben bei dieser Wahl ist es doch sehr extrem.


----------



## TAPO (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				memphis76 am 14.11.2005 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 14.11.2005 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, alle spiele müssen verboten werden, bis auf "Barbie"  oder so^^
P.S.: wenn die soo viele Games Verbieten wollen sind die richtig dumm, da dann ja dann mal wieder die Industrie und die Händler darunter zu leiden haben, sehr intelligent^^

Mfg Tapo


----------



## GeneralMartin (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

"politiker sind die reinkarnation des bösen"
"politiker lügen nicht, sie sagen nur nicht die wahrheit"

frage an einen politiker der gerade gewählt wurde:
"werden sie sich an ihre wahlversprechen halten?"
"welche, wahlversprechen?"
"niedrigere steuern usw., oder haben sie nicht ganz die wahrheit gesagt?"
"wahrheit ist ein begriff den es in der politik nicht gibt, es gibt nur gewinnen, oder verlieren!"

auszug aus irgendeinem andren land (k.a. von welchem)..


----------



## memphis76 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				TAPO am 14.11.2005 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 14.11.2005 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intelligenz und Regierung sind zwei Paar Schuhe, die gar nicht zusammen passen ... (und das ist im Grunde ganz schön traurig)

"Wahrheit" ist im Zusammenhang mit Politik halt ein sehr deeeeeeeeehnbarer Begriff ...


----------



## chicko (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				SYSTEM am 14.11.2005 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich weiß nicht, was mich mehr aufregt: Die offensichtlich absolute Unkenntnis bezüglich der Medienwirkungsforschung oder der blinde Aktionismus. Da haben Leute absolut keine Ahnung und glauben dennoch, die Ursache für alles schlechte auf der Welt entdeckt zu haben. Man könnte doch einfach mal einige seriöse wissenschaftliche Quellen zu Rate ziehen (also nicht diejenigen, die bei Frontal21 zu Wort kommen) um zu erkennen, dass man da auf dem falschen Dampfer ist. Aber diese Vorurteile sind nichts neues: So diskutierte man seinerzeit beispielsweise auch darüber, Goethes "Die Leiden des jungen Werther" zu verbieten. Heute würden unsere Politiker davon wahrscheinlich eher absehen... Zu meinen Lebzeiten kamen der Rock & Roll, das Radio, das Fernsehen, der Heavy Metal und schließlich der Gangster-RAP für die Verrohung der Jugendlichen in Frage. Alte Menschen trauen offensichtlich niemals den Dingen, die den jungen Spaß machen. Hoffentlich werden wir dies nicht vergessen, wenn unsere Kids eines Tages mit den Medien ihrer Zeit experimentieren werden.

Man könnte doch mal ein paar viel offensichtlichere Brutstätten von Gewalt verbieten: Schützenvereine oder das Oktoberfest fallen mir da spontane ein. Allerdings würden all die gewaltbereiten und volltrunkenen CSUler - immer bewaffnet mit einer prächtigen Jagdflinte - dann wahrscheinlich Amok laufen...

Mein (jetzt mal ernsthafter) Rat: Fragt doch bitte erstmal FACHLEUTE! Es gibt doch genug arbeitslose Medienwissenschaftler.


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				TAPO am 14.11.2005 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL, alle spiele müssen verboten werden, bis auf "Barbie"  oder so^^
> Mfg Tapo



Also wenn ich jetzt den ganzen Tag "Barbie" spielen müsste, würde ich Amok laufen.  Das ist nun mal alles relativ.
Wer schützt eigentlich die Jugend vor der Verdummung durch solche Spiele oder Filme wie eben "Barbie" oder "Teletubbies"?


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Toll, ich nehm es gern in Kauf, wenn sie die Pendlerpauschale senken, weil ich fahr ja nur 50 km einfach.
Ich nehm gern in Kauf, wenn sie die Mehrwehrtsteuer erhöhen, weil ich verdien ja so viel, weil mir kaum was für die Rente, die ich dann nicht bekomme, abgezogen wird. 
Ich nehm es gern in Kauf, wenn Familien mit Kindern draufzahlen, weil es da zur Abwechslung mal mich trifft.

Hauptsache man kümmert sich endlich um das einzig Wichtige, die Videospiele zu verbieten ...mit denen ich meine Brötchen verdiene  

Als könnte man mit Verboten die Probleme außer Welt schaffen. Wie wäre es denn, wenn man erstmal den wirklich groben Dreck wegkehrt, z. B. ne Föderalismusreform macht, damit wir beim Zusammenbruch der großen Koalition nicht wieder auf der Stelle treten und sich dann erst um so nen Blödsinn kümmert? Das stinkt.


----------



## MrBigX (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> TAPO am 14.11.2005 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdumung ist erlaubt, das macht wenigstens niemanden gewalttätig. Jedenfalls fällt der Effekt in dem Zusammenhang nicht so auf


----------



## ColeusRattus (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich als Österreicher sehe diese entwikclung "mit großer Sorge".

Denn wir (und siherlich auch die deutschsprachige Schweiz) hängen so stark am deutschen markt, dass alle derartigen Regelungen auf für uns gelten, ohne rechtsgültig zu sein.

Man bekommt hierzulande kaum noch englische Versionen (als kleiner Junge hab ich quasi nur mit englischen Spielen Englisch gelernt), alles ist überschwemmt von oft halbherzig lokalisierten und geschnittenen Versionen. Bei amazon.at kann man nix bestellen, was in Deutschland indiziert, oder gar ab 18 ist.
Hinzu kommt, das die meisten Internationalen Konzerne (Vertreiber) Österreich als Bundesland von Deutschland behandeln. Also Verbot in D = in A nicht im Handel, da der Markt zu klein ist, um ihn alleine zu beliefern (Das sich eine Lokalisierung nicht rechnen würde, macht mir nix aus  )

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, das Kindeserziwhung eine Sache der Eltern, und nicht des Staates oder, wenn wir schon dabei sind, von Schulen sein sollte...


----------



## magelheis (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Dawnrazor666 am 14.11.2005 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ein Volk bekommt die Regierung die es verdient
> 
> immerhin 70% der Bevölkerung wollten es nicht anderes



Das stimmt nicht so ganz, vor der Wahl haben beide Volksparteien eine Grosse Koalition ja weitgehend ausgeschlossen.  Das sie trotzdem kommen wuerde, war allerdings wohl allen ausser unserer lieben Journaille klar. Die hat den Unfug von der "Schicksalswahl" unreflektiert nachgeplappert und damit endgueltig ihr Existenzrecht verwirkt. In Personal und Programm sind sich CDU/CSU und SPD laengst  wesentlich naeher, als den jeweils zugeordneten Mehrheitsbeschaffern. 

Was nun das geplante Verbot selbst angeht, muessen wir eh erst die Details abwarten. Eine generelle Kriminalisierung waere juristisch wohl kaum durchsetzbar, dann muesste man naemlich auch an die gesamte Verwertungskette fuer Filme ran und mit deren Lobby will es sich die Regierung sicher nicht verscherzen.

Bleibt also eine Erweiterung und/oder strengere Durchsetzung der Altersbegrenzungen. Wieviel das bringt, sieht man beim Alkohol


----------



## rider8 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> TAPO am 14.11.2005 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol das stimmt, wenn man den ganzen Tag diesen schwachsinn Spielen "muss/sollte" würde man Reihenweise Amok laufen!!!!!!!

Dazu kann ich nur der Spruch eines weisen Gamers zitieren:
"Gamen ist doch die einzige Bildung die wir kriegen..." 

naja wie genau das wohl stimmt....ist ja egal der spruch find ich gut...lol


----------



## DaStash (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde jetzt mal stark bezweifeln, dass die mit einem Verbot "dieser Spiele" durchkommen.
> Irgendwer geht dann wieder vor den Europäischen Gerichtshof und klagt und bekommt recht (freie Marktwirtschaft, bla bla bla).
> Schließlich wurde auch wieder gestern im Fernsehen bestätigt, dass der jetztige Koalitionsvertrag Verfassungswidrig ist. Es bleibt also abzuwarten wie sich die Sache entwickelt.
> 
> noch eines zum Schluss ich wollte keine große Koalition, also darf ich mich beschweren und wenn jetzt jemand sagt wir haben die Parteien gewählt, wir wollten es nicht anders, dem sei gesagt: Die Parteien haben fast alle ihre Wahlversprechen über den Haufen geworfen und damit eigentlich die Wähler betrogen. (die Wahlversprechen galten ja schließlich nur für eine Rot-Grüne oder Gelb-Schwarze Regierung)



Meine Meinung. Was die sich einbilden zu behaupten, wir (die Wähler) haben es ja nicht anders gewollt. Wenn es nach mir geht würde ich gerne nochmal neuwählen aber das wird nicht geschehen, da die grossen Volksparteien genau wissen, daß das für sie eine glatte Wahlkatastrophe darstellen würde.
Wer einem so hemmungslos in das Gesicht lügt braucht sich nicht wundern das die Linke, zu Recht, so viel Stimmen bekommen hat.


----------



## ferrari2k (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich wusste schon, warum ich nicht die CDU gewählt habe...
Und der Begriff "Killerspiele" ist ja von Berlin bis München dehnbar, so gummiartig wie der ist...


----------



## crackajack (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich sag zu so einem Schwachsinn nur, dass ich für Volksabstimmungen/ Volksentscheide bin.
Wählen einer Partei oder von Parteiprogrammen bringt doch nichts.


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				DaStash am 14.11.2005 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung. Was die sich einbilden zu behaupten, wir (die Wähler) haben es ja nicht anders gewollt. Wenn es nach mir geht würde ich gerne nochmal neuwählen aber das wird nicht geschehen, da die grossen Volksparteien genau wissen, daß das für sie eine glatte Wahlkatastrophe darstellen würde.
> Wer einem so hemmungslos in das Gesicht lügt braucht sich nicht wundern das die Linke, zu Recht, so viel Stimmen bekommen hat.



Das mit der Katastrophe ist wahr.
Das ist ja auch der einzigste Grund warum die beiden Parteien krampfhaft versucht haben eine Koalition zu stande zu bekommen. (ich schätze mal in spätestens 2 jahren zerfleischen sich die Parteien gegenseitig)
und wie bereits geschrieben wird der Koalitionsvertrag, so wie er jetzt ist, nicht durchsetzten können.
(ich bin auch für Neuwahlen, nur wen sollte man dann wählen?)


----------



## Firestorm1973 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

GUT SOLLEN SIE ES VERSCHÄRFEN...
ELTERN DIE IHREN KINDERN SOWAS KAUFEN SOLLEN BESTRAFT WERDEN... AUCH GUT... aber

Wenn ich mir überlege, das hier zu Lande sogar schon VOLLJÄHRIGE vom Staat gegängelt werden, geht mir die GALLE über... Interssant finde ich auch wie das JuschG eingehalten wird... Da geht man in den MediaM... und man muss nicht mal suchen... da stehen Spiele/Filme in den Regalen die KEINE Alterfreigabe bekommen haben... Somit (meines Wissens nach) nicht öffentlich ausgestellt werden dürfen... ABER egal nicht mein PROB.
 

Ich spiele seit ca12 Jahre SOLCHE so BÖSEN Spiele und bin weder Realitätsfremd, Gewalttätig oder PSYCHOTISCH... Das man sowas nicht seinem 12Jährigen Lümmel unter die Nase reibt sollte aber auch jedem klar sein... denn ^^ MESSER GABEL SCHEERE... usw... kennen wir alle und das hat seinen guten GRUND...

MfG
 

Die Moral von der Geschicht... GIBT ES NICHT... 
Lasst euch nichts gefallen... Es sei denn es ist zu wohl aller...


----------



## MrLektor (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				rider8 am 14.11.2005 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> IceHorn am 14.11.2005 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joar der spruch is gut!
aber das is doch alles nur spelunkerei, die können die böses bösen kilerspiele nicht verbieten... erst recht mit was für ner begründung? der einzige amokläufer in deutschland in einer schule war robert heuztzer in erfurt und der war 19... hätte also jedes game bekommen können.... naja wie uns pcgames berichtete besaß er überhaupt keine ballerspiele o. äh. naja aber den alten leuten und wählern hats gefallen weil die von der materie meist nichts verstehen.... alle die sowas spielen mögen das uach und der rest ist einfach nur abgeneigt von dummen vorurteilen und solch ... sachlich und abjektiven berichten wie sie so schön im zdf laufen!!!!   
mfg
MrLektor


----------



## Snakemutha (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Computer- und Videospielen weicht einem das Gehirn auf. Das sind jedenfalls wohl die neuesten Erkenntnisse der Wissenschaft.
Die Konsequenzen die sich daraus für uns Zocker ergeben, können irgendwann sehr viel weitreichender sein als ein Verbot von Killerspielen.
Killerspiele sind keine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft. Es liegt nach meiner Meinung viel mehr daran, dass zu viele, zu junge Leute (bzw. Kinder), zu lange vor ihren Kisten hocken und spielen.
Wir sind noch nicht soweit zu akzeptieren, was wir eigentlich schon längst wissen: Games - no good for Kids.
Da wir aber irgendetwas tun müssen, gehen wir dann mal auf die Killerspiele los.


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				ferrari2k am 14.11.2005 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste schon, warum ich nicht die CDU gewählt habe...
> Und der Begriff "Killerspiele" ist ja von Berlin bis München dehnbar, so gummiartig wie der ist...



Es sei aber auch zu beachten, dass auch die, ach so gute, SPD diese "Killerspiele" verbieten will.


----------



## ferrari2k (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ferrari2k am 14.11.2005 11:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mag sein, es gibt aber auch andere Parteien als SPD und CDU


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Firestorm1973 am 14.11.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Interssant finde ich auch wie das JuschG eingehalten wird... Da geht man in den MediaM... und man muss nicht mal suchen... da stehen Spiele/Filme in den Regalen die KEINE Alterfreigabe bekommen haben... Somit (meines Wissens nach) nicht öffentlich ausgestellt werden dürfen.
> 
> MfG



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Spiele mit "KEINE Altersfreigabe" dürfen nur an über 18 jährige Verkauft werden und einfach ins Regal gestellt werden.
Indizierte spiele dürfen auch nur an 18 jährige verkauft werden jedoch gilt für diese auch vollständiges Werbeverbot, also nicht öffentlich ins Regal gestellt werden.


----------



## rabitt (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Super,

da können wir uns bald nur noch BOB DER BAUMEISTER und Mickey Mouse als PC Spiel holen. Und dazu noch die baldige Preiserhöhung auf 60 Euro pro Spiel und die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung auf 19%.

Viel Spass beim Spielen.


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Snakemutha am 14.11.2005 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Computer- und Videospielen weicht einem das Gehirn auf. Das sind jedenfalls wohl die neuesten Erkenntnisse der Wissenschaft.
> Die Konsequenzen die sich daraus für uns Zocker ergeben, können irgendwann sehr viel weitreichender sein als ein Verbot von Killerspielen.
> Killerspiele sind keine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft. Es liegt nach meiner Meinung viel mehr daran, dass zu viele, zu junge Leute (bzw. Kinder), zu lange vor ihren Kisten hocken und spielen.
> Wir sind noch nicht soweit zu akzeptieren, was wir eigentlich schon längst wissen: Games - no good for Kids.
> Da wir aber irgendetwas tun müssen, gehen wir dann mal auf die Killerspiele los.



und da die Wissenschaft kürzlich auch noch (mit etwas schwachsinnigen Test ) festgestellt hat: regelmäßiges Computerspielen löst Suchterscheinungen aus (vergleichbar mit dem Verhalten Alkoholabhängiger) haben wir jetzt auch die Bestätigung.

Hoffen wir mal, dass das unsere Politiker nicht auch noch feststellen.


----------



## EMG81 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

*looool*

Dann muß man auch gleich konsequenter Weise Alkohol mitverbieten.
Es ist bei weitem schädlicher für die Jugend die unter 16 schon Bier trinkt, weil das auch der große Bruder kauft oder die Verkäufer keine Kontrollen machen. Da werden richtig Alkoholleichen gezüchtet, ohne Zukunftsperspektiven und liegen dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche.

Aber daran denkt der totalitäre Oberzensierer und Headinquisitor Beckstein natürlich nicht.
Der erhöht seine Diäten, zullt die Weißwurst aus, schlürft sein Weißbier und beißt gelegentlich in die "Brezn". Und wenn ihm langweilig ist fällt ihm so exorbitanter Schwachsinn ein.


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Es ist doch nichtmal klar, was überhaupt gemeint ist.

Ich würde mal annehmen, dass es dabei um reine Jugendschutzmaßnahmen geht. Denn außer Indizierung werden die sich mit einem echten Verbot für Erwachsene sehr schwer tun.

Wenn's so gemeint ist, hoffe ich, dass "Verbot" sich in "bessere Kontrolle" umschreibt, dann fände ich das eine gute und wichtige Sache.
Aber bis nicht mehr Infos dazu kommen ist's erstmal mueßig darueber zu spekulieren


----------



## EMG81 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				ferrari2k am 14.11.2005 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, es gibt aber auch andere Parteien als SPD und CDU



"Die Farbe schützt vor Torheit nicht".


----------



## Firestorm1973 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Spiele mit "KEINE Altersfreigabe" dürfen nur an über 18 jährige Verkauft werden und einfach ins Regal gestellt werden.
Indizierte spiele dürfen auch nur an 18 jährige verkauft werden jedoch gilt für diese auch vollständiges Werbeverbot, also nicht öffentlich ins Regal gestellt werden. [/quote]

THX für die Berichtigung... wieder eine Bildungslücke geschlossen  
Was aber SUPERalbern ist denn die Bebilderung mancher Filme/Spiele ist wiederum mehr als aussagekräftig... 

Gruss


----------



## EMG81 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Loosa am 14.11.2005 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's so gemeint ist, hoffe ich, dass "Verbot" sich in "bessere Kontrolle" umschreibt, dann fände ich das eine gute und wichtige Sache.


Eine bessere Kontrolle gibt es nicht. Es gibt klare Vorschriften was an wen verkauft werden darf. 
Man kann nicht hinter jeden Verkäufer einen Überwacher stellen.
So wie es momentan ist, ist es vollkommen ausreichend und läßt sich nicht weiter steigern außer man schafft es komplett ab.

Der große Bruder hat schon immer Schnaps und Pornos für die jungen herangeschafft und kann(muß) eben heute auch HL2 für den Kleinen einkaufen.


----------



## showstopper123 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				paparon am 14.11.2005 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man eine regierung wegen verarschung des volkes auch verbieten? wieviel schwachsinn wollen die den noch raushauen? denken die den wirklich das jugendliche die soetwas spielen agressiver werden? das glaube ich nicht. ich kann aber mit meinen 33 jahren sagen was mich agressiv macht: die lieben herren und damen politiker, die jeden tag neuen dreck erfinden, damit es unserem land "besser" geht. bleibt mal auf dem boden und kümmert euch um wichtigeres!



Du hast du recht.

PS Man sollte mich als Kanzler einsetzen, schlechter als die würde ich die Sache sicher auch nicht machen.


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Loosa am 14.11.2005 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch nichtmal klar, was überhaupt gemeint ist.
> 
> Ich würde mal annehmen, dass es dabei um Jugendschutz geht. Denn außer Indizierung werden die sich mit einem echten Verbot für Erwachsene sehr schwer tun.
> 
> ...



Jedoch ein "Verbot" bzw. "bessere Kontrolle" wirkt sich auch immer auf die Erwachsenen Spieler aus. Die Hersteller der Spiele halten es nämlich nicht gerade nötig lokalisierte zensierte und unzensierte Spiele herzustellen, womit man auch als Volljähriger nicht in der Lage ist die Spiele lokalisert Uncut zu bekommen. (ist ja schließlich schon mehrmals passiert)


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				showstopper123 am 14.11.2005 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast du recht.
> 
> PS Man sollte mich als Kanzler einsetzen, schlechter als die würde ich die Sache sicher auch nicht machen.



Tja, prinzipiell wäre das möglich, sofern du über 18 bist. Also gründe mal bis zu nächsten Bundestagswahl eine Partei und lass die aufstellen. Dann können wir dich ja alle wählen.


----------



## KinoRenegade (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Es ist immer wieder herrlich zu sehen wie beschränkt die Politiker doch sind. Manchmal frage ich mich ehrlich, ob das nur eine ABM-Masnahme ist, weil man sonst nichts anderes zu tun hätte (und bei den heutigen Problemen fallen mir genug Sachen ein)  oder ein verspäteter Aprilscherz.

Die Frage die sich diese Politiker mal stellen sollten ist doch vollgendes: WOHER KOMMT EIGENTLICH DIE GEWALT? Gab es, gemessen am Verhältnis Einwohner/Gewalttaten, weniger Gewalt als es noch keine Computer gab? Liegt es an den Filmen? An der Musik?
Gewalt ist immer ein Ausdruck der Unzufriedenheit mit einer betimmten Situation. Kein normaler Mensch greift zur Waffe oder zu sonst was ohne einen bestimmten Grund, da sein handeln natürlich enorme Folgen haben wird (Gefängnis etc.).
Also warum passieren solche Dinge wie das Erfurt-Massaker oder Littleton? Weil ganz offensichtlich dieser armen Kerle ein paar Probleme gehabt hat, die niemand sehen wollte. 
Nacher hört man die Mitschüler immer laut schreien: "Die haben sich zurückgezogen und wollten mit niemanden etwas zu tun haben." Oder die Eltern sagen: "Wir haben nie etwas bemerkt." In beiden Fällen heisst das nichts anderes "Wir wollen mit dem nichts zu tun haben." 
Ich glaube, viele von uns haben diese Aussenseiter schon in den Schulen gesehen und haben absichtlich weggeschaut weil es dem eigenen "Ansehen" geschadet hätte wenn man mit ihm gesehen worden wäre. Es sind Kinder und Jugendliche, die von ihren Mitschülern absichtlich links liegen gelassen werden oder gemobt, ausgelacht und geschlagen werden.
DAS sind die Problemfälle, in denen die Gewalt langsam hochkommt und die solange ruhig bleiben bis es explodiert und dich mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht fragen "Na.... hast du jetzt Angst?"

Natürlich werden gewisse Spiele, Filme und Musik als Katalysator benutzt um diese Taten zu planen. Da wird der schwarze Mantel aus dem Schrank geholt, weil man "Matrix" so toll fand. Oder vorher noch ne Runde CS gezockt weil man die Zeit sich darauf "einstimmen" will. 
ABER meine lieben Politiker...... die Tat selbst ist in diesem Moment schon beschlossene Sache und kommt nicht erst durch das spielen eines Computerspiels.
Wenn ihr tatsächlich die Gewalt unter Jugendlichen in den Griff kriegen und solche grausamen Taten wie in Erfurt verhindern wollt, dann müssen mehr Lehrer her (und vor allem bessere - auch für die PISA Studie wäre es besser) und vor allem mehr Gespräche mit Eltern, Lehrern und Mitschülern um Probleme zu erkennen und zu beseitigen.

Und nochwas zum Schluss: macht eine bessere Alterskontrolle aber lasst den Erwachsenen über 18 ihre Spiele. Ich finde es zum kotzen, wie ich mich mit meinen 30 Jahren immer noch vom Staat bevormunden lassen muss und andere darüber entscheiden, was ich zu sehen, zu spielen und zu hören habe. In Grundgesetz steht, das jeder das Recht auf freie Entfaltung seiner Persöhnlichkeit hat und die sehe ich ganz klar dadurch verletzt wenn ich nicht alles sehen, hören und lesen darf um mir selbst ein Urteil darüber zu bilden!


----------



## passi13 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				memphis76 am 14.11.2005 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 14.11.2005 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh wieso fällt mir da Fahrenheit ein??? Mal ganz ehrlich das ist kein Killerspiel. Desweiteren fällt mir jedes x-beliebige RTS-Spiel ein. Die werten Herren und Damen begeben sich auf verdammt dünnes Eis.


----------



## taks (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

ihr deutschen tut mir richtig leid   

wie kann man nur so bescheuerte politiker haben


----------



## The_Real_Claymore (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				taks am 14.11.2005 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr deutschen tut mir richtig leid
> 
> wie kann man nur so bescheuerte politiker haben



Was soll man dazu sagen ? Hat Deutschland nicht andere Sorge als das jetzt ? Mich kotzt das sowas von an. Wehe ich bekomme meine ab 18. Games nicht mehr ! Die haben doch noch nie selber gezockt ! Mir fehlen die Worte !


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				passi13 am 14.11.2005 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 14.11.2005 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du nicht weißt mit welcher Begründung das Ur-C&C Generals (also die deutsche Uncut, die nur 2 Wochen im handel war) indiziert wurde?
Damals wurde gesagt es ist schrecklich wie wenig in diesem Spiel das Leben wert ist. Da werden unschuldige Dorfbewohner mit Massenvernichtungswaffen vernichtet.
Demnach ist jedes RTS-Spiel ein "Killerspiel"
(aus diesem Grund gab es damals auch kein uncut Add-On auf deutsch)


----------



## PatrickM (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

@KinoRenegade

Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
Es liegt ganz allein an der Psyche einer Person und nicht an den Games.

Es gibt Millionen von Spielern die täglich CS, Quake 4, FEAR oder andere Games zocken.
Also müssten all diese Spieler potenzielle Mörder sein!!
Auch ich bin einer solcher Spieler und habe noch nie daran gedacht, jemanden zu ermorden.

Das ist einfach nur Schwachsinn von unserer tollen und sehr repräsentativen Regierung.
Es gibt genug andere Probleme in unserem Land!

In der ganzen Geschichte des PCs bzw. der sogenannten Gewalt - Spiele
gab es, wenn es hochkommt, 5 Morde. Und die, lagen wie schon erwähnt, nicht an den Spielen sondern an der eigenen Psyche der Täter.
Diese ahnen jediglich das Aussehen einer Game - und Filmhelden nach, weil sie deren Aussehen ansprechen bzw. "Cool" fanden.


----------



## passi13 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> passi13 am 14.11.2005 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist das sehr wohl klar warum Generals auf dem Index gelandet ist und mal ganz ehrlich wegen den von dir aufgeführten Dingen ist es da auch gut aufgehoben. Aber was wäre dann z.B. mit Warcraft 3 das wäre ja dann auch ein killerspiel oder? Anyway ein Spiel wie das von mir erwähnte Fahrenheit oder die CSI Spiele sind beim besten willen keine Killerspiele obwohl bei allen mind. eine Person einen unnatürlichen Tod erleidet.

Wie würdest du ein Spiel wie Civilization einstufen wo man ganze Völker mit Atombomben ausradieren kann einstufen?? es wird zwar nicht explizit gezeigt wie alles vor die Hunde geht, aber trotzdem ist das auch nicht gerade pazifistisch.


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				EMG81 am 14.11.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine bessere Kontrolle gibt es nicht. Es gibt klare Vorschriften was an wen verkauft werden darf.
> Man kann nicht hinter jeden Verkäufer einen Überwacher stellen.


Braucht man ja nicht. Aber eine Geldstrafe zwischen 1.000-10.000 Euro dürfte die Verkäufer zu etwas genaueren Kontrollen bewegen.

Außerdem müssen die Eltern mehr und besser aufgeklärt, und wenn sie ihren Kindern ab-18 Spiele zugänglich machen, dafür auch zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.


Komischer großer Bruder, der einem Pornos beschafft  
Meiner kleinen Schwester hab' ich weder Alkohol noch Zigaretten besorgt. Meine ältere Schwester hat mich mit fast 16 das erste Mal in die Disko geführt.



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> womit man auch als Volljähriger nicht in der Lage ist die Spiele lokalisert Uncut zu bekommen. (ist ja schließlich schon mehrmals passiert)


Eine lokalisierte Fassung ist immer zensiert, weil sich der Text nie zu 100% übersetzen läßt. Oft wird er im Deutschen dann auch noch entschärft. Komisch, dass sich da nie jemand aufregt 
Als Erwachsener hat man jedenfalls Zugang zu den Originalen.



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Damals wurde gesagt es ist schrecklich wie wenig in diesem Spiel das Leben wert ist. Da werden unschuldige Dorfbewohner mit Massenvernichtungswaffen vernichtet.
> Demnach ist jedes RTS-Spiel ein "Killerspiel"


Nein, nur diejenigen bei denen gegen die Menschenwürde verstoßen wird. Und C/C war da IMHO das perfekte Beispiel


----------



## rabitt (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Super,

da können wir uns bald nur noch BOB DER BAUMEISTER und Mickey Mouse als PC Spiel holen. Und dazu noch die baldige Preiserhöhung auf 60 Euro pro Spiel und die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung auf 19%.

Viel Spass beim Spielen.


----------



## oceano (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Bedankt euch bei denen, die CDU gewählt haben.......   


Es wurde schon bei der letzten Wahl 2002 seitens der CDU darauf hingewiesen, dass man u.a. die ganze Überwachung auf dem Computer/Video-Spiel-Markt neu gestalten müsse. Das heisst z.B., jedes Spiel in dem man "menschliche Gegner töten muss" wird ausnahmlos vom Markt verbannt!


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				passi13 am 14.11.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie würdest du ein Spiel wie Civilization einstufen wo man ganze Völker mit Atombomben ausradieren kann einstufen?? es wird zwar nicht explizit gezeigt wie alles vor die Hunde geht, aber trotzdem ist das auch nicht gerade pazifistisch.



Ich bin zwar kein Civ-Spieler, jedoch wenn das mit den Atombomben geht, dann gehört es mit den gleichen Grund wie Generals auf den Index.
Diese Logik hab ich nicht erfunden, sondern das Zwölfergremium, dass die Spiele beurteilt.

Meiner Meinung nach gehört keines der beiden Spiele auf den Index. Es ist schließlich alles nur virtuell und nicht real.


----------



## solemn-simulacrum (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Computerspiele üben keinen Einfluss auf die Psyche aus: falsch!
Wer Computerspiele mit gewalttätigem Inhalt spielt wird zum Mörder: falsch!
Nur Aggressoren, die immer wieder durch gewalttätige Taten auffallen, sind anfällig auf Gewalt in Computerspielen: Falsch, das kann jeden betreffen.

Was von den meisten eigentlich immer vergessen wird, ist. dass es mehr als nur auf einen einzigen Einflusspunkt  ankommt. Weitere Faktoren die jemanden zum Mörder werden lassen KÖNNTEN:
schlechte familiäre Verhältnise
Probleme im Beruf/Schule (Mobbing, Stress,etc.)
konstanter Kontakt mit Gewalt im realen Leben (durch Freunde, oder siehe Frankreich, etc.)

Was damit zum Ausdruck gebracht werden soll, ist. dass es nicht genug ist, wenn die Politiker die Gewalt aus den Spielen verbannen würden, sie müssten auch ein geordnetes Familienleben für JEDEN (unrealistisch) ermöglichen, das Schulsystem überarbeiten, sodass es sich auf jeden individuell einstellt (wer hat sich das noch nicht gewünscht?), und  die Mobbinggefahr aus dem Berufsleben entgültig eliminieren (Was auch kaum möglich ist). Die Politiker können und dürfen nicht das Problem der Jugendgewalt allein durch das exzessive Spielen von Computerspielen erklären, nur um ein Feindbild zu haben, um von ihren Mäkeln abzulenken.


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

@solemn-simulacrum

ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu, nur wer erklärt das unseren Politikern?


----------



## harlequin (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Wenn man das Vorhaben der Regierung tatsächlich so interpretiert, dass "Killerspiele" ganz und gar verboten werden sollen, beissen sie auf Granit.

Deutschland hat einen potentiell grossen Abnahmemarkt und die entsprechenden Entwickler werden alles dafür tun, um ihre Artikel weiterhin dort absetzen zu können.

Die hier teilweise angesprochenen Argumente sprechen eindeutig für sich. Einzig und allein an der Aufklärung durch diverse Medien hapert es meiner Ansicht nach gewaltig. Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass die ehrliche Bürgerschaft in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt und kriminalisiert wird, indem sogenannte Killerspiele in Deutschland nicht mehr angeboten werden. Denn dieser Schritt würde unweigerlich dazu führen, dass entweder die illegale Software Anschaffung durch Filesharing steigt, oder aber die Import Rate emens anstiege. Beim zweiten Fall würde sich Deutschland ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, da sie der Wirtschaft der deutschen Publisher und somit des deutschen Marktes entscheidende Anteile wegnehmen würden.

Hier würde man eindeutig den falschen Weg einschlagen. Aufklärung der erziehungsberechtigten für minderjährige durch zb. Fernsehspots wäre ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Man kann nicht die Allgemeinheit für labile Perönlichkeiten verantwortlich machen! Das wäre in gewissem Maße ein Vertrauensbruch an die deutsche Bevölkerung.

Ich will und werde mit meinen 29 Jahren das am heimischen Rechner spielen, was ICH möchte und nicht das, was andere mir vorschreiben.


----------



## Artikus (14. November 2005)

*SCHEI?E*

Watn Mist, welcher Penner hat CDU gewählt Merkel Raus für immer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiNisTroN (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				harlequin am 14.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das Vorhaben der Regierung tatsächlich so interpretiert, dass "Killerspiele" ganz und gar verboten werden sollen, beissen sie auf Granit.
> 
> Deutschland hat einen potentiell grossen Abnahmemarkt und die entsprechenden Entwickler werden alles dafür tun, um ihre Artikel weiterhin dort absetzen zu können.
> 
> ...



wow - jemand der ahnung hat im pcgames forum - bin schwer beindrunkt 
der post ist mal sowas von WORD!!   

ich finde es nur arm, das die politik sämtliche jugendprobleme auf alkopops und computerspiele abschiebt. besser währe es, die kontrolle zu verschärfen. immer wieder sehe ich im media-markt 14jährige, die 18er spiele kaufen, ausweiskontrolle: fehlanzeige. es gibt andere punkte, bei denen man ansetzten muss, statt einfach alles dem bürger zu verbieten, speziell den volljährigen (mich kotzt das mit den hakenkreuzen schon an, wolfenstein wird verboten, um im fernsehen läuft indy mit 2k hakenkreuzen [und das ist garantiert KEINE doku)]).


----------



## IceHorn (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				Artikus am 14.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Watn Mist, welcher Penner hat CDU gewählt Merkel Raus für immer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich (na ja war die CSU).
Schließlich musste ja unser arroganter und machtgierige Herr Schröder weg.
Nur eine große Koalition ist so ziemlich das schlechteste, das uns passieren konnte.


----------



## solemn-simulacrum (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				Artikus am 14.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Watn Mist, welcher Penner hat CDU gewählt Merkel Raus für immer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Wenn du Merkel verbannen willst, hilft das genau so viel, als wenn du Computerspiele verbieten willst und dir dann erhoffst. dass die Gewalt in deinem Land dadurch sinkt.


----------



## JumpingHubert (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

der Sozialabbau zugunsten der weltweit agierenden Großkonzerne, der übrigens in allen EU-Ländern vorangetrieben wird, gleichzeitig die politische und journalistische Eleminierung von jeder wirklichen Wahlalternative (Linke), dazu die in Talkshows immer wiederholten Lügen, daß man halt den Gürtel enger schnallen müsse.......................................SOWAS ERZEUGT BEI SO MANCHEM (bei einem größer und größer werdenden Bevölkerungsanteil)

GEWALTBEREITSCHAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, daß gegen Leute wie Geissler, Gysi oder Lafontaine journalistisch-meinungsbildend vorgegangen wird wie die braunen Naziblätter damals gegen politische Gegner? Man türmt gegen sie Halbwahrheiten auf und läßt ihnen keine Möglicheit der Argumentation. Mir jedenfalls platzt bald der Kragen als ehemaliger SPD-Wähler.


----------



## OnyxTNT (14. November 2005)

*Tja ja ...*

Der Punkt ist eben das die Politik allgemein Shit ist, zumindest wenn sie von
Menschen geführt wird. 
Politik beinhaltet nunmal "Machtpositionen" und der Mensch hat schon viel
zu oft gezeigt das er mit sowas eben nicht umgehen kann ...


----------



## Terrorbifi (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

Alle Leute, die jetzt hier "Scheiß CDU" oder "Scheiß Merkel" schreiben, sollten sich vielleicht eher mal mit Politik beschäftigen als stundenlang zu spielen. Dann würden auch nicht so unqualifizierte und völlig bescheidene Aussagen zu Stande kommen.


----------



## Ein-Mensch (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

vorallem wie dumm sind die eigentlich?? immerhin wird doch auch durch den spielehandel geld in die kassen gespühlt. sie wollen geld und machens nur noch umständlicher. und zu weniger gewaltbereitschaft führt das bestimmt nich denn wer das spiel xyz haben will der holt es sich halt woanders als wie im laden.


----------



## Luigi-007 (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

Und der drang zum töten steigt  *homer-simpson-nachmach*

muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				harlequin am 14.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das Vorhaben der Regierung tatsächlich so interpretiert, dass "Killerspiele" ganz und gar verboten werden sollen, beissen sie auf Granit.


Und das hat nichtmal was mit den Herstellern zu tun. Würden sie "Killerspiele" von Haus aus verbieten ist das eine Vorzensur. Und die ist bei uns nicht erlaubt. Deswegen mache ich mir da erstmal keine Sorgen 



			
				passi13 am 14.11.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie würdest du ein Spiel wie Civilization einstufen wo man ganze Völker mit Atombomben ausradieren kann einstufen?? es wird zwar nicht explizit gezeigt wie alles vor die Hunde geht, aber trotzdem ist das auch nicht gerade pazifistisch.


Und genau da ist der Unterschied. Bei CIV wird es nicht so grafisch gezeigt, es laufen keine schreienden Leute rum und es ist nur *einer* der möglichen Lösungswege. Außerdem muß man in CIV dann ja auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## DaNiggo (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Und mal wieder wird die Freiheit aller eingeschränkt, um am Jugendschutz zu sparen. Statt dass man Kontrollen durchführt, und sich darum kümmert, dass die Spiele nicht an Jugendliche weitergegeben werden, werden die Spiele einfach ganz verboten... eigentlich undenkbar, dass ein demokratischer Staat seinen volljährigen Bürgern so etwas verbieten kann. Naja, bleibt zu hoffen, das deutsche Spielehersteller auch weiterhin ihre Spiele machen, und die dann eben nur außerhalb von Deutschland verkaufen. Irgendwie kommt man ja immer da dran...


----------



## deranger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Tja ja ...*



			
				OnyxTNT am 14.11.2005 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Punkt ist eben das die Politik allgemein Shit ist, zumindest wenn sie von
> Menschen geführt wird.
> ...



Nein.. shit ist das was du offentsichtlich in deiner Pfeife rauchst.. also sorry.. aber was redest du da.. "allgemein shit" .."Politik die von Menschen geführt wird..." Hääää ??? Wenn ich sowas höre komme ich fast auf die Idee dem Vorschlag
der Koalition Symphatien entgegen zu bringen. 

Aber mal zum Thema.. ich denke man sollte erst mal abwarten wie dieses Gesetz schlussendlich aussieht. Ich glaube kaum das sie in der momentanen
Lage einem so lukrativen Markt den Hahn abdrehen würden. Ich denke mal die Sachen werden einfach verschärft. Dann gibts die Deutschen Versionen warscheinlich auch nur noch unter der Ladentheke (legal)...
Naja wie auch immer.. dann stehen warscheinlich nur noch mehr kiddies im
Laden und betteln mich an... "kaufst du mir des Spiel"....


----------



## Stargazer (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

Wozu gibt es Importversionen ?

Q4 und FEAR habe ich mir auch als Import geholt, also werde ich dass mit den nächsten (Killer-)Spielen auch tun.

Und wirklich VERBIETEN können die es juristisch nicht. Es müsste dazu erstmal nachgewiesen werden, dass der Konsum dieser Spiele WIRKLICH zu erhöhter gewaltbereitschaft führt.
Die können ja schlecht Sachen auf verdacht verbieten.

Außerdem werden die Publisher dagegen vorgehen. Es geht ja nicht nur um solche Sachen wie Quake und Doom, sondern auch um CS, BF2, COD, UT usw.

Wenn sie die wirklich alle verbieten wollen, dann sollen sie sich mal anstrengen.

Achso....

Noch was....

Wie wäre es, wenn sich diese BESCHEUERTEN POLITIKER ERST MAL AUF DIE WIRKLICH WICHTIGEN PROBLEME DIESES LANDES WIE ARBEIT, BILDUNG, GESUNDHEIT usw. konzentrieren würden.

Wem helfen die damit, wenn sie sowas verbieten: NIEMANDEM !

Wieder einmal hat es sich bestätigt, dass Poltiker alles ziemlich Idioten sind....


----------



## Capt (14. November 2005)

*Thema "Killerspiele"*

Irgendwie ist das der Witz, Verbot von Killerspielen, jeder mensch, der normal denken kann, weiss, das solche spiele nicht real sind, das sie nur zur Unterhaltung dienen. 
Klar, man Tötet "Menschen", aber man muss sagen, diese "Menschen" Bestehen aus Bits und Bytes, und haben mit der Realität nichts zu tun.  
Wenn man Gewalt im PC verbeiten will, sollte man aber zuerst mal mit dem Fernsehen anfangen, den da gibt es die gleiche Gewalt, sogar noch heftiger wie in PC Spielen immer dargestellt wird.

Wenn man vor Gewalt schützen will, sollte man nicht nur "Killerspiele" verbieten, sondern auch Fernsehn, Kino, Bücher usw, überall wo die Gewalt zum Vorschein kommt.

Man kann schliesslich auch in einem Buch "sehen" wie jmd getötet wird.

__________________________________

May the Force be With you


----------



## Stryke89 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Thema "Killerspiele"*



> Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"


----------



## de17 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Tja ja ...*



			
				deranger am 14.11.2005 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> OnyxTNT am 14.11.2005 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Politikern ist es wahrscheinlich egal ob sie mit einem eventuellem
Gesetz einen Markt der "Killerspiele"  zerstören. Ich habe anfangs auch nicht dran geglaubt dass die große Koalition in der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage die Mehrwertsteuer (zum 1.1.2007) so drastisch erhöht. Zudem wird es wahrscheinlich allgemein als Erfolg zum "Schutze" der Jugend gelten.


----------



## Stargazer (14. November 2005)

*AW: Thema "Killerspiele"*



			
				Capt am 14.11.2005 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie ist das der Witz, Verbot von Killerspielen, jeder mensch, der normal denken kann, weiss, das solche spiele nicht real sind, das sie nur zur Unterhaltung dienen.
> Klar, man Tötet "Menschen", aber man muss sagen, diese "Menschen" Bestehen aus Bits und Bytes, und haben mit der Realität nichts zu tun.
> Wenn man Gewalt im PC verbeiten will, sollte man aber zuerst mal mit dem Fernsehen anfangen, den da gibt es die gleiche Gewalt, sogar noch heftiger wie in PC Spielen immer dargestellt wird.
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich auch für das Verbot von Schützenvereinen und Kampfsportvereinen - alles potentielle Gewalttäter....


----------



## Marscel (14. November 2005)

*AW: Thema "Killerspiele"*

Kann man nicht einfach mal blöde Politiker verbieten...

Und soviele, bis auf eine Ausnahme, sind durch Killerspiele nicht ernsthaft geschädigt worden bis jetzt.


----------



## EMG81 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Loosa am 14.11.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> EMG81 am 14.11.2005 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Geldstrafen gibt es bereits und die liegen IMHO bei bis zu 50000Euro. Aber das ist auch für die Katz. Hier gilt nur eine Regel, nämlich die des Egos: "Laß dich nicht lassen erwischen".   
Und das ist überall anwendbar.

2. Eltern haben aber ihren minderjährigen Kindern keine Titel zugänglich zu machen welche erst ab 18 sind!

3. Du hast den Hintergedanken nicht erkannt: Es wird immer jemanden geben der einem diese Dinge kauft, ausleiht, ect.


----------



## lenymo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Thema "Killerspiele"*



			
				Marscel am 14.11.2005 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht einfach mal blöde Politiker verbieten...
> 
> Und soviele, bis auf eine Ausnahme, sind durch Killerspiele nicht ernsthaft geschädigt worden bis jetzt.



Von welcher einen Ausnahme ist hier die Rede ??? Wenn du von Robert Steinhäuser sprichst der hat CS noch nicht mal besessen. Und selbst wenn er andere "Killerspiele" hatte dann waren die wohl kaum der Grund für seinen Amoklauf ansonsten müssten hier in DE wohl einige hundertausend leute Amoklaufen (ich auch).


----------



## MikkeyDee (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich glaube wir haben derzeit in Deutschland unzählige andere Probleme, die es zu lösen gilt, als über das Verbot der Killerspiele zu debatieren. Typisch Deutschland, kann man dazu nur sagen.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (14. November 2005)

*AW: Thema "Killerspiele"*

Von mir aus sollen die doch alles Verbieten !
Dann gehen meine Euros eben nach Österreich / Niederlande u.s.w.
Gut das es das Internet gibt.....


----------



## BitByter (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				HanFred am 14.11.2005 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 14.11.2005 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na klar... ich will mir auch nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich zu spielen habe... ich bin alt genug, das man unter 18 (von mir aus auch unter 20-)jährigen da n bissel zur hand geht: okay, nicht toll (dafür sollten doch eigentlich die eltern da sein, aber die sind ja oft überfordert) aber es gibt schlimmeres...
und dann ist klar, woher man die spiele in deutschland bekommt! wenn nicht auf legalem wege, dann... und ganz ehrlich, diesen 'alternativen' weg mag ich eigentlich nicht
ich verweise nochmal auf einen bericht im fernsehn (nein, nicht zdf, ich glaub es war arte, hab leider keine quelle mehr!), da sagt ein wissenschaftler: "nicht die jugendlichen müssen lernen mit spielen umzugehen, sondern die älteren, eltern usw... das ist ein völlig neues medium, das ihnen angst macht und deswegen dieser blinde aktionismus!" (zitat ende - zitat sinngemäß)
und der gute mann hat verdammt recht...

wenn ich mir meine eltern anschaue: ich konnte im prinzip spielen was ich wollte, aber sie hatten ein auge drauf, mein vater z.b. hat viele spiele abgelehnt, weil er der meinung war, das es nicht lustig ist, menschen (auch wenns computer-menschen sind) umzunieten. irgendwann bekam er diablo2 in die finger, ich habs ihm erklärt (und spätestens bei lod haut man barbaren um, vorher die magier in akt2 - ihr werdet euch erinnern) und erst da hat er die herausforderung dahinter erkannt und dass diese im vordergrund steht, nicht das abmetzeln von menschen. er spielt noch immer keine egoshooter und bevorzugt wisims, aber mittlerweile kann ich ihm erklären warum balelrspiele gespielt werden und er hat verständnis dafür... und sagt nicht immer: aller egoshooter-spieler seien mörder...


----------



## Firestorm1973 (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				Terrorbifi am 14.11.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Leute, die jetzt hier "Scheiß CDU" oder "Scheiß Merkel" schreiben, sollten sich vielleicht eher mal mit Politik beschäftigen als stundenlang zu spielen. Dann würden auch nicht so unqualifizierte und völlig bescheidene Aussagen zu Stande kommen.



Solltest dich mal an deine eigene nase greifen... anstatt sachlich zu überzeugen gleich persönlich werden und anderen dummheit unterstellen... (macht CDU auch und alle anderen POLITIKER) hm ich weis ja nicht ob das so politisch korrekt ist...   

Gruss


----------



## PrivatePyle (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

naja bei den verhandlungen zu diesem koalitions-vertrag waren glaub ich andere themen dringlicher und werden es auch in der zukünftig getätigten politik sein (müssen), um diesen absatz über "killerspiele" werden sie wohl kaum viel diskutiert haben... das wird nochmal vorgekramt wenn dringlichere probs beseitigt sind, würde das jetzt nicht als letztendliche haltung ansehen. *hoff*


----------



## baktakor (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				PrivatePyle am 14.11.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ... um diesen absatz über "killerspiele" werden sie wohl kaum viel diskutiert haben... das wird nochmal vorgekramt wenn dringlichere probs beseitigt sind ...



Und darin liegt ja auch eine Gefahr. Ein dringendes und wichtiges Problem wird sicher mit der notwendigen Umsicht behandelt. Während dieses Thema selbst wenn man etwas fürchterlich blödes damit macht wohl kaum die öffentliche Tragkraft findet um auf den Vorderseiten der Zeitungen zu landen. Und wenn dann wohl nur zustimmenderweise, da das Spiele-Industrie-Bashing leider modern ist und speziell von den Massenblättern liebend gerne betrieben wird.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

Wenn die das durchsetzen wandere ich aus!!! Am bsten in die USA wo man dann sogar noch ungeschnittene Ware bekommt.


----------



## T0tmAcH3R (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

ich fang langsam an diese elenden  sesselfurzer und dummquatscher da oben zu hassen...........demogratie ade´


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				baktakor am 14.11.2005 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> PrivatePyle am 14.11.2005 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe die BILD schlagzeile schon vor mir *heul*

ich hoffe das PCG/PCA (gerne auch vereint mit GS und PP) versuchen den Ruf Der Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit zu fördern 



Spoiler



obwohl nehmt PCA da raus


----------



## Malik04 (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				Weihnachtswichtel am 14.11.2005 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die das durchsetzen wandere ich aus!!! Am bsten in die USA wo man dann sogar noch ungeschnittene Ware bekommt.



Jo, aber nur Gewalt und Blut ungeschnitten. In den USA musste im neuen Film von Jessica Alba sogar nach dem Dreh ihre Bikini-Jose am Computer verlängert werden, damit man nicht zuviel Haut sieht.


----------



## Bhaal666 (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

So eine Nachricht regt mich total auf.

Wo bleibt da bitte die Freiheit, wenn alles mögliche verboten wird? Ich fühle mich nicht mehr wie in einem freien Land, sondern regelrecht verarscht.

Die Demokratie in diesem Lande existiert nur noch auf dem Papier.

Danke liebe Merkel. Wenn ein Verbot von Killerspielen (wie definiert man 'Killer'spiele) ausgesprochen wird, dann steigt die Kriminalitätsrate aufgrund der Verstöße bestimmt ins Unermeßliche.

Was wollte ich eigentlich sagen? Ah ja, es gibt in Deutschland wichtigeres zu tun, als sich über so etwas Gedanken zu machen. Aber das ist nunmal so in der Politik. Wenn man nicht im Stande ist etwas sinnvolles zu bewirken, muß man eben etwas unsinniges bewirken. Hauptsache man hat etwas getan.

ICH WILL ENDLICH (WIEDER) EINE DEMOKRATIE IN DEUTSCHLAND HABEN.

MfG Bhaal


----------



## Daggl (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich fänds irgendwie besser, wenn es hier wie in der Schweiz Volksabstimmungen gäbe. Da hätte man wenigstens die Chance ein klein wenig in seinem Land mitzubestimmen. 



Daggl


----------



## Malik04 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ja, dieses Age of Empires gehört verboten. Da wird man ja zum Massenmörder! Man schickt ganze Kolonnen an Einheiten in den Tod! Und Pac Man - Eine gelbe Pixeltucke frisst (also tötet) unschuldige Geister! Und und und Alles verbieten. Bei Rennspielen passieren auch unheimliche Crashs wo die Fahrer bestimmt umkommen - Verbieten!


----------



## Malik04 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Da hilft eigentlich nur eins - Holland fluten!

Einfach so pauschal


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Malik04 am 14.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hilft eigentlich nur eins - Holland fluten!
> 
> Einfach so pauschal



dadurch wären wir zwar die Hauptursache für Verkerstaus los aber helfen würde es nicht wirklich  

in den Stadten wurde ihnen die Show sowieso schon von den H&M Unterwäsche Plakaten gestolen    

aber plz B2T


----------



## Dirtybirty (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

so spiele wie rollercoaster tycoon sollte man dann aber auch verbieten.....hömma wenne die auf ne achterbahn schickst die nicht funktioniert und das dingen dann entgleist....unverantwortlich und grob fahrlässig tzzzz...ma ne frage?so eine regelung würde doch nich die wirtschaft ankurbeln oder hab ich da was unterschlagen  ???????


----------



## benjamingagel (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Das wollte cdu/csu schon bei den letzten wahlen.


----------



## lenymo (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Wenn ich schon die Überschrift des Koalitionsvertrages sehe "Gemeinsam für Deutschland - mit Mut und Menschlichkeit" kommt mir das   

Das Klingt wie der Albumname einer CD eines abgetakelten Schlager-Stars und passt so gar nicht zu all den Grausamkeiten die darin presentiert werden.

Lenymo will: " REDEVERBOT FÜR POLITIKER"


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				Weihnachtswichtel am 14.11.2005 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die das durchsetzen wandere ich aus!!! Am bsten in die USA wo man dann sogar noch ungeschnittene Ware bekommt.


Gute Idee  
Ausser bei (gewalttaetigen) Spielen ist's in USA eher schlechter als bei uns.
Da kannst Du Dir Filme dann aus Japan bestellen, weil die Version in USA erst gar nicht rauskommt. Evil Dead III z.B. hat dort ein Happy End, weil sich das besser verkauft.
Das meiste wird auf ab-13 geschnitten, damit in den Kinos auch die Kassen klingeln. R-Rated (ab-17) bekommt man dann vielleicht im Director's Cut auf DVD.

CDs mit "Parental Advisory" bekommt man auch erst ab18. Erotik wird unscharf gemacht, ......

Nach einem Land mit totaler Freiheit koennt Ihr lange suchen... ein demokratisches ist es sicher nicht.


/edit  hier wird ja schlimmer polarisiert und pauschalisiert als in Frontal21...


----------



## Moe-Output (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				GeneralMartin am 14.11.2005 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> solemn-simulacrum am 14.11.2005 09:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, lol! 

Damit überzeugen wir sie dann garantiert vom gegenteil! 

Nieder mit der monarchie!


----------



## rabitt (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

an PC GAMES:

schickt mal einen Redakteur auf eine Pressekonferenz der Regierung und fragt sie direkt wie die neue Regelung aussehen soll. Recherchiert mal ein wenig. Das ist doch glaube ich der Job einer Redaktion. Und das Thema ist ja wohl superwichtig und hätte eine genauere Recherche verdient.
Pressekonferenzen gibt die Regierung ja glaube ich täglich. Einfach mal hingehen und fragen. Oder einen alliierten Reporter in Berlin damit beauftragen.


----------



## Moe-Output (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				King-of-Pain am 14.11.2005 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Malik04 am 14.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber es wär ein anfang.


----------



## lenymo (14. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				rabitt am 14.11.2005 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> an PC GAMES:
> 
> schickt mal einen Redakteur auf eine Pressekonferenz der Regierung und fragt sie direkt wie die neue Regelung aussehen soll. Recherchiert mal ein wenig. Das ist doch glaube ich der Job einer Redaktion. Und das Thema ist ja wohl superwichtig und hätte eine genauere Recherche verdient.
> Pressekonferenzen gibt die Regierung ja glaube ich täglich. Einfach mal hingehen und fragen. Oder einen alliierten Reporter in Berlin damit beauftragen.



stümmt das würde dann doch glatt mal so aussehn als hätten wir spieler auch auf seite der medien ne lobby


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Moe-Output am 14.11.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 14.11.2005 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was ist mit den Schluchtenscheisern? unter Lawinen Begraben oder was?

*omg wenn das der Beckstein Liest*

befor wir uns um unsere nachbarn gedanken machen müssen wir erstmal unsere probleme lösen 

also PCG ich will in der nächsten ausgabe einen Bericht und ein Interwie 
*mit Peitsche knall*


----------



## js (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				King-of-Pain am 14.11.2005 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Moe-Output am 14.11.2005 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinung dazu: 

http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=425286


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				js am 14.11.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 14.11.2005 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na also geht doch 
die Peitsche wirkt *fg*

könntet ihr in der Nächsten zeitschrift noch nen grösseren artikel darübermachen oder ist der Platz schon belegt?

und nach möglichkeit mit Interwie (hochrangige Politiker kriegt ihr vermutlich nicht ab aber einen Pressesprecher müsste man schon finden können)


----------



## DonSamueli (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Haha 
Lang lebe die Schwiizer Eidgenossenschaft
Freiwillige selbstkontrolle nennt sich das bei uns und auf die achtet kein   , 
Jugendschutzgesetz??? 
Gibts net

Mein Beileid


----------



## Killerjockl2k4 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich frage mich wirklich was für Deppen an der Macht sind. Diese Art von Spielen sind eine große Einnahmequelle in Deutschland. Oder wollen wir doch nicht unsere so leeren Kassen aufbessern? Wollen wir etwa noch mehr Schulden machen, bzw. noch mehr Einnahmequellen verbieten lassen? Denen ist schon klar das dadurch auch wieder unsere Arbeitslosenquote steigt? Oder ist die "Bekämpfung" der Arbeitslosenquote nicht mehr so wichtig wie es ein Verbot aller "Killerspiele" ist?Immerhin wollen Angestellte auch bezahlt werden. Und so "Killerspiele" gehen nicht gerade selten über die Ladentheke. 

Mich machen keine Computerspiele aggressiv, immerhin kann ich Pixelfiguren noch von Lebewesen unterscheiden. Was mich aber aggressiv macht, sind so unqualifizierte und endlos dehnbare Regelungen von Politikern. Die gehören Verboten!!!

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung dass dieses Gesetz NICHT verabschiedet wird. Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen dass das wirklich durchkommt. 

Was gehört denn sonst noch alles Verboten? Nachrichten, Filme a la Rambo, Musik,etc.? Es gibt genug gewaltverbreitende Musik, damit meine ich nicht unbedingt die rechte Szene. Aber Rapper wie Eminem, 50 Cent und wie sie alle heißen, schreiben Songs über Waffen, hetzen über Schwule,...!!! Deshalb geht doch auch keiner auf die Straße und killt mal eben alle Schwulen!!!

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, tut mir leid. Was ich aber weiß ist, dass der Schwarzmarkt und das Ausland dadurch enorm profitieren wird. Und unsere Kassen werden noch leerer.

Bald können wir wirklich gute Nacht Deutschland sagen.

Aber, WIR sind ja Deutschland!!! ^^ Wenn ich das höre bekomme ich nur das kalte


----------



## rabitt (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ab morgen dürfen Deutschlands Kinder nur noch mit Holzspielzueg und mit Barbypuppen spielen. Super.


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				rabitt am 14.11.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab morgen dürfen Deutschlands Kinder nur noch mit Holzspielzueg und mit Barbypuppen spielen. Super.



wenn du wüstest   

was meinst du was man aus Holz alles machen kann? Schwerter Gewehre/Pistolen die Grenzen setzt nur die Phantasie

und Barbipuppen? abgesehen davon das man damit werfen und zuschlagen kann, kann man damit auch sexuele Handlungen vorspielen und das ist ja auch ganz schlimm

WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!!!!


----------



## Killerjockl2k4 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

!


----------



## Stepp-Hahn (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				DonSamueli am 14.11.2005 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha
> Lang lebe die Schwiizer Eidgenossenschaft
> Freiwillige selbstkontrolle nennt sich das bei uns und auf die achtet kein   ,
> Jugendschutzgesetz???
> ...



nichts gegen euch Schweitzer...ihr seid ja echt dufte...aber
ich finds gut das es bei uns eine Institution gibt die darauf
achtet, dass brutale Spiele nicht in Kinderhände fallen (oder nicht so leicht)

Sollte auch so bleiben...

Über das verschärfen von Indizierung oder
ein Verbot von Spielen muss ich den kopf schütteln.
Sollen sie von mir aus auf jedes zweite Spiel draufschreiben
"Dieses Spiel kann psychische Schäden hervorrufen"
oder "Der permanente gebrauch führt zu Agressionen"
so in der Art was jetzt schon auf Zigarettenschachteln steht.
Aber bevor sie uns die Freiheit nehmen die Spiele zu spielen, die wir wollen tja dann sollten sie erstmal Sachen verbieten die schlimmer sind:
Harte Drogen, Zigaretten, Kaffe, Gemüse...

aber Finger wech von Computerspielen...!


----------



## Kaahles (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Also ich finde ein solches Verbot auch absoluten Schachsinn. Ich mein das ist doch eigentlich eine Einschränkung der künstlerischen Freiheit. Wunderbare künstlerische Freiheit ist das, das muss man denen lassen (ACHTUNG: Ironie)…

Okay was noch? Achja nehmen wir einfach mal so Geschichten wie die E-Sport Szene? Das entwickelt sich gerade zu einer richtig großen Sache bei der ordentlich Geld im Spiel ist und ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass es in vielleicht nicht all zu ferner Zukunft ordentlich Arbeitsplätze schaffen könnte. 

Spielefirmen & Publisher? Die leben gerade zu von Shootern und Co. weil es nun einmal mit das beliebteste Genre ist und es wäre einfach falsch solche Spiele zu verbieten, denn das würde einige Arbeitsplätze kosten was man sich im Moment in Deutschland alles andere als erlauben kann. Und ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass viele große Hersteller sich dann einfach denken „wenn die so sind, ist das nicht die Mühe wert einfach Games in diesem Land zu releasen geschweige denn zu lokalisieren“ auch in anderen Genres. 

So was haben wir noch? Achja genau man muss uns ja alle Zwangsnetmünden und für uns entscheiden was wir, die Volljährigen, spielen dürfen und was nicht weil wir ja überhaupt nichts selber entscheiden und objektiv beurteilen können. Ich finde das ist doch total Banane. Also wirklich mal…

Und wenn mir jetzt einer mit Erfurt oder Co. kommt ich glaube nicht dass es an den Spielen gelegen hat, sondern eher daran dass solche Leute einfach große Probleme haben und mit ihrem Leben nicht klar kommen und leider keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sehen als selber das Leben zu nehmen und im gleichen Zug an den Leuten zu rächen die (angeblich) für ihr verpfuschtes Leben schuld sind. CS und Co. haben damit mal rein gar nichts zu und wenn einer der Ansicht ist, der muss dann meiner Meinung nach auch dafür sein das Nachrichten und was weiß ich nicht alles verboten werden wo über genau solche Ereignisse berichtet wird. Aber dann heulen gleich wieder alle rum wegen der Pressefreiheit usw. Also bitte. Ich verweise an dieser Stelle noch mal auf meinen obersten Absatz mit der künstlerischen Freiheit. Na liebe Politiker klingelts? 

Außerdem total schwachsinnige Spiele wie z.B. M**hunt wurden ja hierzulande beschlagnahmt. Okay… das war nicht wirklich ein großer Verlust. Postal? Bloody Rayne (1/2) ? wurden hier in Deutschland von den Publishern offiziell nicht einmal mehr released… Also ich weiß nicht was die haben. 
Quake 4 wurde aus Angst vor einer Indizierung (die es ja auch hinterher gab) total verpfuscht. Level, Zwischensequenzen, das bisschen Story was das Spiel hatte alles fehlt. Multiplayer, das was Quake nach Ansicht vieler eigentlich ausmacht? Fehlanzeige nicht kompatibel wegen dem extremen Schnitt… 

Also ich finde die Politiker haben schon einig Publisher dazu gebracht ihre Games hier in Deutschland teilweise gar nicht mehr oder in einer total verhunzten Version zu releasen. Ich meine Leute wollt ihr uns das letzte bisschen auch noch nehmen? Echt mal das finde ich alles andere als toll.

Die Regelungen so wie sie bis jetzt waren sind gut. Die können so bleiben mit der verbindlichen Altersfreigabe, indiziert nur unter der Ladentheke usw. ich mein besser kann man es einfach nicht mehr regeln. Eltern können das bei ihren Kiddies wirklich manchmal nur sehr schwer kontrollieren da sie von der Materie meistens wirklich mal überhaupt keine Ahnung haben. Ich finde man sollte anstatt alles radikal zu verbieten lieber die darauf setzen Eltern und Co. mehr über diese Sache aufzuklären und vor allem sollte man dafür sorgen, dass die Gesetzte seitens der Verkäufer mehr eingehalten werden. Speziell denke ich da mal an hochempfindliche Strafen die selbst einem Media Markt wehtun. Oder im optimalen Fall sogar an die Größe des jeweiligen „Landens“ angepasste Staffelungen von Strafen so dass es dem Besitzer in jedem Fall weh tut, aber niemanden in die Pleite treibt, das währe bei unserer Momentanen Wirtschaftssituation wirklich gut.
Und nicht vergessen in den Läden mehr und regelmäßigere Kontrollen durchführen. Schafft auch wieder Arbeitsplätze, auch wenn es dann hinterher Beamte sind die vom Staat bezahlt werden, aber immerhin Arbeitsplätze. Also echt. Das fällt mir nur wieder auf das manche Leute da oben wirklich von 12 bis Mittag denken und in keiner Weise auch nur den geringsten Sachverstand mitbringen. Wozu gehe ich überhaupt wählen? Kommt doch eh nur Mist bei raus. Langsam ist mein Vertrauen in unsere Politik und Regierung wirklich bei Null angekommen und steht kurz davor ins Minus zu sinken….

Ich zitiere jetzt mal den Lieblingssatz von nem guten Zockerkollegen: „JUNGE ?!!! DENK NACH MAN!!!“ … mehr fällt mir dazu echt net ein *tztztztz* .. unglaublich diese Zustände. Als wenn die keine anderen Probleme haben


----------



## ferrari2k (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Kaahles am 14.11.2005 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Langer Post, gaaaanz Langer Post


Full Ack


----------



## CyclopGraz (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Mich Tät halt Interessieren was die EU dazu sagt...
Von wegen freier Waren und Dienstleistungsverkehr und so weiter...
Aber ich glaub, dass die mit der Merkel und ihren "Guten Christenmenschen" schon genug Freude haben werden. Hab heute in der Zeitung gelesen, dass D im nächsten Jahr ein Defizit von 45.000.000.000€ (in worten 45 Milliarden Euro!)
haben wird. Da wird die Europäische Zentralbank wieder schreien.

Übrigens glaub ich auch (obwohl ich Österreicher bin) dass es bald Neuwahlen in D geben wird.
Und dann wird diese Merkwürdige Linkspartei mit den Großparteien gleichziehen.
Das ist genauso wie bei Unserem Haider. (den wir hoffentlich bald los sind)
Also schön langsam seh' ich schwarz für Deutschland. Ich meine das Land macht sich ja Europaweit zum Gespött.

Und wegen der Sorgen der anderen Österreicher:
1: So etwas wie eine Zensur (BPJM) existiert in Ö nicht und so viel ich weiß (und ich bin Jurist) ist die USK bei uns nicht Rechtlich verbindlich.
2: Eine Zensur in Ö. verfassungsmäßig zu implemenrieren ist so gut wie unmöglich. (Die Freiheitsrechte sind in der Verfassung besonders geschützt, da wäre eine Volksabstimmung und eine 2/3 Mehrheit im Parlament nötig)
3as Thema ist bei uns bei weitem nicht so aufgebauscht worden wie in D. Und wenn die Kronenzeitung
(Ultimatives Massenblatt, Enorme Auflage, Intellektueller Anspruch gleich Null) Doom 3 empfiehlt und nicht dagegen Wettert, dann kann auch der Kohl oder die Gehrer (die mit Kinder statt Parties) (die sich nichteinmal andeutungsweise dazu Äußern) etwas dagegen sagen. 
4: Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die nächste Regierung in Ö ganz sicher keine Rechtskonservative sein wird...

Außerdem glaub ich (oder hoffe ich) dass diese ganzen Konservativen "Guten Christenmenschen" die ihrem arbeitslosen Nachbarn die Butter am Brot nicht gönnen ohnehin am Aussterben sind.

Übrigens: Ich lerne nicht umsonst Japanisch.
Die haben dort zwar einige Merkwürdige ansichten zu Arbeitsmoral und dem Befolgen von Regeln und auch sonst ein paar komische angewohnheiten, aber wenigstens schreiben sie einem nicht vor welche Filme man sehen darf (Kill Bill JP: Wer bei der US-Version Magenprobleme kriegt sollte die Finger davon lassen) und welche Spiele man spielen darf.

Die Religion (die Christliche und der Islam erst Recht) ist der Anfang vom Ende aller Freiheit. Alle Freiheitsrechte mußten nicht zuletzt der Kirche abgerungen werden. CDU heißt nicht umsonst Christdemokratische Union und CSU Christlichsoziale Union (Sozial!?!) und wer als Österreicher im Geschichtsunterricht aufgepaßt hat, dem sagt auch Vaterländische Front (Ebenfalls sehr "Unchristlich") etwas.

Da lobe ich mir Ostasien (Korea, Japan...), wo soetwas wie Christliche Moral und Heilsvorstellungen wenn sie überhaupt zur kenntniss genommen werden bestenfalls Belächelt werden.

Achtet endlich die Negative Religionsfreiheit!!
Das Recht von der Religionsausübung anderer verschont zu werden.

Und nochetwas: Jeder der bei einem Schützenverein ist, bei der Bundeswehr/Bundesheer war kann besser schießen als einer der seit 10 Jahren Ego-Shooter spielt. Gerade beim Heer wird einem beigebracht wie man Tötet. Was natürlich besonders diese Konservativen 



Spoiler



was ich jetzt schreiben will, das schreibe ich jetzt im Sinne meiner (hoffentlich noch) guten Reputation nicht


 nicht daran hindert die Beibehaltung der Wehrpflicht zu fordern.


----------



## JulienS (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich finde die Politiker sollten sich ersteinmal darüber informieren, wenn sie über ein Thema reden wollen!
(mehr zu meiner Meinung zu diesem Thema gibt es weiter hinten!)


----------



## AlexOllischer (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ist doch faszinierend. Man könnte fast meinen, dass unsere hochdotierten Politiker bei den derzeitigen Problemstellungen, z.B. Massenarbeitslosigkeit, Rekordverschuldung, Wirtschaftsflaute, Korrosion der sozialen Systeme, immer noch Zeit für solch unwichtigen Dinge hat. Ich habe gewählt, um oben genannte Probleme behoben zu sehen und nicht um noch weiter in meinem Hobby eingeschränkt zu werden. Wie alt muss ich denn werden, um entscheiden zu dürfen, was ich mir zumuten kann und was nicht? Und ich sehe es auch als Aufgabe der Eltern, ihrem Nachwuchs das Thema "Medien" und den Umgang mit denselben zu vermitteln. Die Bevormundung durch den Staat muss hier enden! Und ich sehe es auch als Aufgabe der Fachzeitschriften an, hier vehement einzuschreiten und zu versuchen, auf die Politik einzuwirken. Ein Industriezweig, der mittlerweile mehr umsetzt als die Filmindustrie kann doch nicht einfach so übergangen und mundtot gemacht werden. Wenn das so weiter geht, gehen bei uns noch mehr Arbeitsplätze verloren, da im Land der "begrenzten" Möglichkeiten umsatzträchtige "Killerspiele" nicht mehr programmiert werden dürfen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich weiterhin meine Spiele aus USA beziehen. Einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Zippo86 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Kann mich nur anschließen solch ein Verbot bringt doch nun wirklich nicht schon alleine wegen Tauschbörsen wie E-Mule usw. da können sich die Leute immer noch solche Killerspiele downloaden.Schon aleine die Idee ist sinnlos nur weil es einzelne Fälle(Bsp. Essen) gibt solch ein Verbot auszusprechen oder zu beschließen.Das was damals passiert ist war sicher ein Schock für viele aber schließlich dreht nicht jeder Gamer so ab ansonsten würde es ja fasst jeden Tag zu solchen Szenen kommen.

Mfg Zippo


----------



## jediknight1 (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				JulienS am 14.11.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Politiker sollten sich ersteinmal darüber informieren, wenn sie über ein Thema reden wollen!
> (mehr zu meiner Meinung zu diesem Thema gibt es weiter hinten!)



Also wieder wie bei Far Cry. Wer noch unter 18 ist darf natürlich nicht so ein Spiel kaufen. Das finde ich noch gut aber die bevormundung der älteren ist schon derb. Jeder über 18 sollte ein uncut spiel kaufen können.


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				CyclopGraz am 14.11.2005 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> 1: So etwas wie eine Zensur (BPJM) existiert in Ö nicht und so viel ich weiß (und ich bin Jurist) ist die USK bei uns nicht Rechtlich verbindlich.


Wenn in Ö die Menschenwürde in der Verfassung steht gibt es auch eine Art der Zensur.... wenn die Würde geschützt werden muß. Das heißt dann vielleicht nicht Zensur, hat aber ähnliche Auswirkungen.

Siehe z.B.:


> Von der persönlichen Beleidigung bis hin zu übler Nachrede, gefährlicher Drohung, Herabwürdigung, Nötigung und der Kredit- und Ansehensschädigung von Kirchen, Staatsvertreter/inne/n und -symbolen, Militäreinrichtungen, Ämtern, Amtspersonen und Behörden reicht die Skala der Verfahren, die in den letzten 15 Jahren Filme, Bilder, Zeitungen und Zeitschriften, Bücher vorübergehend oder auf Dauer der Öffentlichkeit entzogen haben.
> 
> An die Stelle von Zensur sind Schutzbestimmungen, Ermessensspielräume, Abwägungen, Finanzierungsfragen oder freiwillige Selbstkontrollen getreten, an die Stelle der Zensoren die "besorgten" oder "empörten" Staatsbürger und Staatsbürgerinnnen.


http://www.literaturhaus.at/headlines/themen/zensur/ruiss/?COLOR=NO


----------



## lenymo (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Mal ehrlich was sind das für Menschen die über unsere Freizeitunterhaltung bestimmen wollen die Generationen der Gamer und Politiker trennen gut und gerne 4 Jahrzehnte. Das was diese alten Menschen dort auf den Bildschrimen sehen verwirrt, überfordert und ängstigt sie.

Würde man mir die Entscheidung über die Ausrottung der Volks- und Schlagermusik überlassen müsste ich auch sagen was ich da teilweise am TV sehe verwirrt mich, ja man könnte sogar sagen es grausam und Furcht erregent. Werde ich dieser Form der Unterhaltung über einen längeren Zeitraum ausgesetzt (5min oder so) spühre ich langsam wie eine gewisse Aggressivität die in mir brodelt. Alles gute Gründe diese Unterhaltung zu verbieten. Aber ich würde es nicht tun da mich diese Form der Unterhaltung nix angeht und ältere Menschen eben ihren Baggerspass daran haben.

In diesem Sinne liebe Damen und Herren in Berlin immer getreu dem Motto:

WENN MAN KEINE AHNUNG HAT EINFACH MAL DIE FRESSE HALTEN !!!


----------



## BlueScreen (14. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				lenymo am 14.11.2005 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich was sind das für Menschen die über unsere Freizeitunterhaltung bestimmen wollen die Generationen der Gamer und Politiker trennen gut und gerne 4 Jahrzehnte. Das was diese alten Menschen dort auf den Bildschrimen sehen verwirrt, überfordert und ängstigt sie.
> 
> Würde man mir die Entscheidung über die Ausrottung der Volks- und Schlagermusik überlassen müsste ich auch sagen was ich da teilweise am TV sehe verwirrt mich, ja man könnte sogar sagen es grausam und Furcht erregent. Werde ich dieser Form der Unterhaltung über einen längeren Zeitraum ausgesetzt (5min oder so) spühre ich langsam wie eine gewisse Aggressivität die in mir brodelt. Alles gute Gründe diese Unterhaltung zu verbieten. Aber ich würde es nicht tun da mich diese Form der Unterhaltung nix angeht und ältere Menschen eben ihren Baggerspass daran haben.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich voll zu!!
Bei Spiegel Online steht auch gerade ein Artikel drin, der zu dem Thema Stellung nimmt!!
Ich finde es einfach in keiner Hinsicht sachlich, wenn jemand vordert etwas zu verbieten, was er selber nicht ausprobiert hat, geschweige denn versteht, dass ist ja auch ein großes Problem. Welcher Politiker könnte den für sich in Anspruch nehmen auch nur ein einfaches Spiel zu spielen??
Ich mein AoE2 Gegen leichte Bots, muss schon drin sein!! und zwar in max 2 stunden!!
Außerdem sollte er vltl auch noch Ahnung von den realen Zielen von CS und so haben!! Da könnte er dann auch gleich noch lernen, was den so Standard ist, bei der Tastaturbelegung


----------



## nepmek (15. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				IceHorn am 14.11.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Artikus am 14.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wählt ihr etwa die Partei, die den/die charmanteste/n Kanzlerkandidaten/in hat?? Ich gucke eher auf das, was sie vorhaben zu ändern. Die Personen sind mir eher egal...


----------



## Mandalor (15. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				nepmek am 15.11.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> IceHorn am 14.11.2005 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann schau ma schön!^^ frage is nur was davon immer umgesetzt wird.   Und damit meine ich nich nur die wahlversprechen vor der großen koalition sondern allgemein und schon immer.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				nepmek am 15.11.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> IceHorn am 14.11.2005 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist aber, dass niemand weiß was sie wirklich vorhaben. Da wird doch soviel versprochen, von dem nachher nur das Allerwenigste gehalten wird.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## MICHI123 (15. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

mh extrewm schwachhsinnig. wenn die das wierklcih durchsetzen sollten hat das 0 nutzen. das kurbelt dann extrem die illegalen downloads und importe an. 
wenn ich ein game in deutschland nicht kriege, dann hällt mich das doch nicht auf das zu spielen...
wer hat eigentlich diese hässliche merkel an die macht gewählt? wird ja ganz offentsichtlich nix besser...


----------



## MICHI123 (15. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.11.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> nepmek am 15.11.2005 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt

wer kann mir jetzt spontan (ohne das irgendwo nachzuschlagen im i-net oder so) sagen was genau die CDU machen wollte? und jetzt nicht sagen "ein bessers leben für alle, weniger arbeiteslosigkeit"  das wollen ja schliesslich ALLE. aber WIE GENAU wollten die das machen?


----------



## phoenix-chris (15. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				GeneralMartin am 14.11.2005 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> jonas91 am 14.11.2005 09:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sei froh...

aber mal ehrlich: was soll den so ein verbot bringen??
wenn solche spiele verboten werden,dann wird der "Reiz des Verbotenen"
herforgrufen und alle beschaffen sich die spiele aus dem i-net(ebay,amazon) oder fahren nach österreich/schweiz
und: mann überlege doch mal: keine ego-shooter mehr,keine 16 bzw. 19% mehrwertsteuer also ca. 7-9@ pro spiel und bei den umsätzen die wir in deutschland haben,wird das SEHR teuer für sie...


----------



## DRosa50447 (15. November 2005)

*Nicht Lustig*

Also ich und mein näher Bekanntenkreis spielen „Killerspiele“ z.B. Doom 3, BF2 usw.
Und KEINER, wirklich KEINER neigt von uns in irgendeiner weise zu Gewalt !
2 waren beim Bund, 3 haben Zivildienst geleistet  und 3 haben gar nichts gemacht.
Wir spielen Killerspiele schon seit der Schulzeit! Mit 13 oder 14 hab ich schon Spiele wie Doom, Quake, Crusader… gespielt. Um ehrlich zu sein, um so Brutaler die Spiele waren um so mehr haben wir uns kaputtgelacht. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie wir uns bei Soldiers of Fortune über abgetrennte Gliedmaßen gefreut haben! Als dann „Der Soldat James Rayan“ in die Kinos kam und wir ihn uns anschauten, wurden wir schon während der ersten 10 Minuten Kreide Bleich!! Obwohl wir das Gleiche schon Dutzende male in o.g. Spielen gesehen hatten war es nichts im vergleich zur Realität (Klar war der Film nicht Real aber die Schauspieler waren es und die Gedärme und all das Blut sahen fast so aus.) Was ich mit dieser Geschichte sagen will: Pixel Blut ist etwas ganz anderes als echtes! Gewalt in Spielen ist ehr wie Gewalt in Japanischen Animes oder Zeichentrickfilmen / Comic  z.B Simpsons (Itschi uns Skratschie). Lustig, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!! 
 Warum verbietet eigentlich Niemand „Der Soldat James Rayan“ und solche Filme. Die Stumpfen viel mehr ab und sind Brutaler als jedes PC Spiel.

Ich bin Jedenfalls der Meinung ,das an all diesen Schulmassakas die Eltern Schuld sind! Aber die kann der Anwalt ja nicht als Schuldige nennen, schließlich wird er von ihnen bezahlt.
Und der Sündenbock PC Spiel kann sich ja nicht wehren!


----------



## Hauschi (15. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Sehr schöner Bericht:


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt2m3/kultur/artikel/364/64300/



Aber der wird wohl auch nichts an dem Denken der Kindergartenkinder im Bundestag ändern!


----------



## BaronSengir187 (16. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*



			
				nepmek am 15.11.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> IceHorn am 14.11.2005 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem finde ich sehr traurig das dann zur CDU gegriffen wird weil einem die SPD nicht mehr gefällt... Die großen haben doch nur so viele Wähler weil die Deutschen zu bequem sind über ihren CDU/SPD Horizont zu blicken.
Eine Mehrheit der "kleineren" Parteien würde vielleicht mal jemanden Wachrütteln in ihren ach so tollen Machtpositionen. Aber das bleibt wohl für ewig Wunschdenken von mir.


----------



## archwizard80 (17. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

Hier noch ein neues Statement aus Koalitionskreisen:



> Böhmer: Killerspiele am Computer verbieten
> Unionsfraktionsvize verteidigt Plan der großen Koalition
> Die stellvertretende Unions-Fraktionsvorsitzende Maria Böhmer (CDU) hat das von der großen Koalition geplante Verbot von "Killerspielen" am Computer verteidigt. Der Jugendschutz müsse mit der technischen Entwicklung Schritt halten und klare Grenzen aufzeigen, sagte Böhmer am Donnerstag im Deutschlandradio Kultur.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/30/0,3672,2397534,00.html


----------



## Locutussum (18. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Auf was für einem sprachlichen Niveau befindet sich eigentlich unsere zukünftige Bundesregierung?
Der Begriff  "Killerspiele" ist ja wohl BILD-Niveau und ich dachte eigentlich, das Politiker zumindest eine gewisse schulische Bildung besitzen würden (Abi oder so was) ! Aber statt dessen beweisen sie uns mal wieder das sie eigentlich selbst rhethorisch gar nicht gewand sind, sondern sich statt dessen ihre Reden von anderen schreiben lassen!
Ich  würde vorschlagen, wir schicken diesen Haufen ungebildeter Kulturarmen zurück in die Schule (ab 5. Klasse oder so) und wählen mal ne gebildete Regierung!


----------



## IWC-Nemesis (18. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ach mensch Kinners, es ist doch wieder mal viel Tammtamm um das gleiche fade Thema wie schon seit den letzten 10 Jahren. Es ist nun einmal so, dass 99% von den Fürsprechern für solch ein Gesetz, Computerspiele dieser Art nur vom Hörensagen kennen und von Kritikern durchweg nur die fiesesten Ausschnitte und gewalttätigsten Szenen der brutalsten Spiele gezeigt bekommen. Deren sogenanntes "Fachwissen" beläuft sich meistens auf ein "Kenn ich nicht, mag ich nicht". Statt dass die sich dann mal an Institutionen wenden, die davon auch Ahnung haben... da nenne ich jetzt bewusst auch die BPjM... leben sie lieber weiter in ihrer engstirnigen eigenen Meinung und machen es wie die berühmten 3 Affen. Dass die Gewalt im Sozialen Umfeld vielleicht eher an der Verrohung der Jugend schuld ist, kommt natürlich nicht ins Gespräch... dieses Thema ist "ungemütlich" für unsere lieben Politiker... es könnte ja herauskommen, dass in vielen Städten das soziale Umfeld in ein Tiefstniveau gesunken ist, wo Zuhaus, in der Schule und den Jugendeinrichtungen geprügelt, geschlagen und verbrochen wird, dass die Wände wackeln. Aber gewalttätige Medien... die sind an allem schuld, Die Die Die... *pieks* Wenn das so ist, müssten sämmtliche Nachrichtensender abgeschafft werden, die über irakische Selbstmordattentate haarklein berichten, inklusive Bröckchen und Stückchen von den Opfern. Und weil gerade die bayrischen CSU-Schnapsleichen sich da gerne drüber erregen... mal in letzter Zeit die Bibel gelesen? Mein lieber Scholli... die konnten noch schreiben damals, da wird S. King ganz blass bei...

Kurz gesagt... mit nem schärferen Verbot von "Killerspielen" werden die Downloadlisten in Tauschbörsen & Co. über Kurz oder Lang glühen und der Trampelpfad zu Österreich wird einer 8-spurigen Autobahn weichen   , denn wer es haben will, bekommt es auch, egal auf welchem Wege. Nur die Softwareindustrie wird sich freuen... endlich nicht mehr deutsch sychronisieren müssen... und was sind schon xxx Mio. Jährlich für die Wirtschaft und xxx-tausend Arbeisplätze weniger... wir hams ja!

Pflanzt schon mal ne Palme im Garten, für die Bananenrepublik Deutschland.


----------



## sehne (19. November 2005)

*AW: SCHEI?E*

Ist doch Super Leute, erst nehmen Sie uns unser Geld, dann unser Vergnügen. Fragt ich mich nur wann wird wieder das Auspeitschen und Foltern eingeführt ????

Armes Deutschland, wann wirst Du wach ?


----------



## adrenalinego (19. November 2005)

*SCHWACHSINN!!*

(ironiemodus an) Ich werde nun ein Killerspiel spielen, dann in Waffenladen gehen mich mit Waffen eindecken und dann wahlos auf Menschen schiessen, weil mich ein Killerspiel dazu verleitet. (ironiemodus aus)

Als ich noch jung war dachte ich eine Regierung würde aus gebildeten Leuten bestehen....aber diese Fehleinschätzung wird jeden Tag mehr bestätigt......Meiner Meinung nach(darf ich die in Deutschland noch sagen oder ist Meinungsfreiheit auch schon verboten, naja vlt morgen) sitzen in der Regierung nur Klugscheisser die eigentlich von nichts eine Ahnung haben. 

Es ist so typisch das die Schuld wieder an Spielen gesucht wird....selber haben diese Politker solche Spiele nie gespielt.....aber machen sich ein Bild darüber welche Folgen diese haben....

Ich gibt KEINERLEI Beweise das Menschen die solche "Killerspiele" zocken auch in richigen Leben Gewalt ausüben...aber wie jeder weiss machen es sich Politker einfach....

Was soll man dazu noch schreiben....die "demokratische" Regierung macht eh was sie will und wir können da nichts dran ändern....

Aber Kopf hoch ....unsere Spiele können wir immer noch von der USA importieren lassen und so zu den Genuss eines guten Spiel kommen...ich zumindest importiere immer die Uncut Version seid Jahren schon.....

Nun genießt noch die Spiele solange wir noch können ^^


----------



## metalmaster (19. November 2005)

*AW: SCHWACHSINN!!*

Ey Leute jetzt doch ma ehrlich! So etwas können die doch nicht einfach so durchsetzen, denn meiner Meinung nach is die Spieleindustrie ein zu großer Markt, um dann die "Killerspiele" zu verbieten. Denn den Politikern würde so viel zu viel Geld durch die Lappen gehen, wenn sie so etwa durchsetzten wollen, oder!?!?


----------



## Obolus (19. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Es ist einfach unglaublich was ich hier wieder mal lesen muss. So langsam kotzt mich diese ganze Scheiße mir dem total überflüssigen Jugendschutz an. Und das sich sogar Politiker damit beschäftigen, obwohl sie nie in ihrem Leben auch nur ansatzweise mal ein PC Spiel gespielt haben oder überhaupt mal in den Händen gehalten haben, lässt mir ehrlich gesagt den Sack platzen. ( Ihr wisst welchen) 
Warum hat Deutschland in allen Dingen immer eine Extrawurst??? Es gibt bereits eine Internaitonale Kontrolle über Viedeospiele. Wozu zum Teufel die USK und das Beschissene JuSchG??? 
Wo leben wir eigentlich?! Dürfen in diesem Land nicht mal mehr ERWACHSENE MENSCHEN das spielen was sie wollen???
Ich bin gespannt wie das weitergeht. Ich hab echt Bock auf nen Fetten Protest oder ne Demo.
Hier gilt für Politiker der Spruch: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten". 

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## AceDace (19. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich ... . Das ... . Also ... . DAS IST JA WO MA DER ALLERLETZTE SCHEISS !!!   
Was soll man denn da noch zu sagen ?!? 
Dieses verf... "LAND" kann mich langsam ma "AM A... LECKEN", aber ganz gewaltig !!!   
Erst kürzen SIE die Spiele und jetzt wollen SIE DIESE auch noch +++VERBIEHTEN+++ !?!?!?!?!?!   
Ich weis ja nicht so recht ob diese noch alle haben ?!?   
Das was dieses "GEILE LAND" noch braucht, ist kein verboht von "KILLERSPIELEN", sondern einen tapferen Gorden Freeman der mit guten alten AK/47 ma den Politikern den Allerwertesten mit Blei vollpumpt, weil sie ja erst nicht ihre "GESCHMEIDIGEN KÖRPER" voll genug bekommen können.   
PLATZEN SOLLEN SIE !!! JA, JA, JA ... SIE SOLLEN ALLE PLATZEN. IN DER LUFT SERF... !!! MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHA !!! WAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!

 ENDE


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Aha, mhh :-o ...  jetzt bin doch dafür


----------



## xerobug (19. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Also man sagt ja das jedes Land die Regierung bekommt die es verdient...

Wenn das so ist... Mitleid liebes Deutschland... einen ganz großen Brocken Mitleid...

Das einzige was bei euch verboten gehört ist die Regierung ^^ Wegen Verbreitung sinnlosen Schwachsinns bei dem es keinen anderen Lösungsweg gibt als ignorieren und traurig sein gehört die gesamte Deutsche Politik zensiert und verboten

Amen

ein mitfühlender Österreicher


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				AceDace am 19.11.2005 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ... . Das ... . Also ... . DAS IST JA WO MA DER ALLERLETZTE SCHEISS !!!
> Was soll man denn da noch zu sagen ?!?
> Dieses verf... "LAND" kann mich langsam ma "AM A... LECKEN", aber ganz gewaltig !!!
> Erst kürzen SIE die Spiele und jetzt wollen SIE DIESE auch noch +++VERBIEHTEN+++ !?!?!?!?!?!
> ...



DANKE     Genau SOLCHE Kommentare sind es auch, die uns diesen schlechten Ruf einbringen. Weil die Redaktion von Frontal21 genau solche Briefe mit ähnlichem Inhalt bekommt und sie diese als Argument gegen uns bzw. für ein Verbot verwenden können. Durch solche Beiträge schadet man uns Spielern mehr, als dass es etwas hilft. Wenn man sich dazu äußern will, dann bitte immer sachlich, alles andere wird dann doch wieder nur gegen uns verwendet   Sorry, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## KenshinHimura1 (20. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Also ich muss schon sagen dass ich ja schon damals geschockt war, als die sich überlegt haben CS zu verbieten, nur weil der Amokläufer CS gezockt hat. Und jetzt? Warum zur H****  sollte man jetzt die etwas härteren Spiele vebieten?   Und jetzt sagt bloß nicht dass die Menschen dadurch zu Gewalt angeregt werden, weil sie 'n bisl Ego- Shooter zocken. Dann müsste aber auch mal überprüft werden ob der nächste Amokläufer Solitaire gespielt hat und vielleicht nur durchgedreht ist, weil er nicht geschafft hat ein Spiel zu gewinnen! Also ich musss schon sagen dass unsere momentane Regierung ganz schön versagt. Statt sich darum zu kümmern, dass die Bürger jetzt mal endlich wieder an Arbeit kommen beschäftigen die sich erstmal mit so einem unwichtigen und vor allem unberechtigt begründetem Thema! Ich zieh meinen Hut vor so viel Sch***e im Hirn!


----------



## Otep (20. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich denke, dass die lieben Politiker nur etwas zum Diskutieren brauchen, schließlich werden sie dafür bezahlt, und da man das gut bei N24 verkaufen kann und weil  unsere Kommerzgesellschaft gut darauf anspringt, lohnt es sich ja auch, dem nächst wird dann wieder eine NuMetal Band Ursache für einen Anschlag sein, und zu guter letzt waren es dann wieder die Satanisten, weil der Teufel persönlich es Befohlen hat.


----------



## Rush279 (20. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Otep am 20.11.2005 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass die lieben Politiker nur etwas zum Diskutieren brauchen, schließlich werden sie dafür bezahlt, und da man das gut bei N24 verkaufen kann und weil  unsere Kommerzgesellschaft gut darauf anspringt, lohnt es sich ja auch, dem nächst wird dann wieder eine NuMetal Band Ursache für einen Anschlag sein, und zu guter letzt waren es dann wieder die Satanisten, weil der Teufel persönlich es Befohlen hat.


Genau dieser meinung bin ich auch. Aber das bekommen die sowieso nicht durch. Dann holt man sich halt so ein Spiel ausm Ausland, was auch kein Problem mehr ist. Vielleicht wird ja irgendwann die Riven-Reihe indiziert wegen zuviel und zu schwerer Rätsel........


----------



## Zeraphyne (20. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				KenshinHimura1 am 20.11.2005 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss schon sagen dass ich ja schon damals geschockt war, als die sich überlegt haben CS zu verbieten, nur weil der Amokläufer CS gezockt hat. Und jetzt? Warum zur H****  sollte man jetzt die etwas härteren Spiele vebieten?   Und jetzt sagt bloß nicht dass die Menschen dadurch zu Gewalt angeregt werden, weil sie 'n bisl Ego- Shooter zocken. Dann müsste aber auch mal überprüft werden ob der nächste Amokläufer Solitaire gespielt hat und vielleicht nur durchgedreht ist, weil er nicht geschafft hat ein Spiel zu gewinnen! Also ich musss schon sagen dass unsere momentane Regierung ganz schön versagt. Statt sich darum zu kümmern, dass die Bürger jetzt mal endlich wieder an Arbeit kommen beschäftigen die sich erstmal mit so einem unwichtigen und vor allem unberechtigt begründetem Thema! Ich zieh meinen Hut vor so viel Sch***e im Hirn!




Da sieht man mal wieder, was Journalismus an Müll anrichtet. Robert Steinhäuser (der Amokläufer von Erfurt vor 3 Jahren) hat nämlich gar nicht CS gespielt. Der Kerl hatte noch nicht einmal Internetanschluss, ohne den ja, wie wir alle wissen, CS nichts weiter ist als eine Anhäufung von Zahlen und Buchstaben. Ich habe damals sogar in angesehenen Zeitungen Artikel gelesen, die beschreiben, wie man in CS auf Schulmädchen, Kinderwagen und alte Omas schiesst. Wie dort Körperteile und Blut rumfliegen. Ich persönlcih mag CS nicht, aber dass war der/die schlechteste, subjektivste und schlecht recherchierteste Journalismus/politische Untersuchung, der/die mir je untergekommen ist.
Das Problem ist, dass Politiker in solchen Momenten sehr einfach und schnell Pluspunkte sammeln können. Was sollen Sie denn machen? Die Eltern der armen Sau aus Erfurt zur Verantwortung ziehen und somit alle Eltern in Deutschland vergretzen? Die waren bestimmt nicht die besten Eltern, wenn die noch nicht mal merken, dass ihr Sohn seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr zur Schule geht. Nein, man geht auf die Spiele- und Filmindustrie los, die sich zu solchen Vorwürfen nur schwer zur Wehr setzen kann. Und da der gemeine Pöbel gern das Denken anderen überlasst und einfach das Titelblatt der BILD frisst, ist das natürlich ein gefundenes Fressen für die Politiker. Dabei gibt es eine Studie, die zeigt, dass "Ballerspiele" eigentlich sogar eine gute Wirkung haben, da sie ein Ventil für unsere Wut und unsere "Killergelüste" darstellen. Ich konnte sie leider jetzt nicht mehr finden, aber wir kennen das doch alle. Wir kommen genervt nach Hause, setzen uns vor den Rechner oder die Konsole (sorry, bin mehr Konsolero) und ballern, was das Zeug hält. Um unsere Frustationen abzubauen. Was bei mir und allen anderen, die ich kenne, hervorragend funktioniert. Natürlich kann es sein, das psychisch instabile Personen (wie Robert Steinhäuser es nachweislich war) durch Spiele oder Filme auf blöde Ideen kommen. Aber das wären sie auch ohne äusseren Einfluss.
Aber wenn Frau Merkel gerne noch eine weitere Einnahmequelle kappen möchte, bitte sehr. Die Leute, die die Spiele oder Filme haben wollen, bestellen sich das ganze einfach im Ausland. Und schon sind wieder Unmengen von Euro im Ausland vershwunden, anstatt sie auf dem deutschen Markt zu verteilen.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich mittlerweile in Dänemark lebe. Hier gibt es, wie in Österreich auch, keine Indizierung, höchstens eine Einstufung ab 18 (was meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig ist: Manche Sachen gehören nicht in Kinderhände). Wundert mich nur, dass dieses Land nicht ausschließlich aus Amokläufern besteht.


----------



## Zeraphyne (20. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Noch eine Sache, die mir leider zu spät eingefallen ist: Wenn man Spiele und Filme wegen zu hohem Gewaltanteil verbietet, sollte man vielleicht dasselbe mit Nachrichten anfangen. Hier sehe ich das gleiche wie im Spiel, aber diesmal weiss ich, dass es Realität ist. Und damit habe meine zarte Seele wesentlich grössere Problem als mit einem Ballerspiel!


----------



## Vectis (20. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Zeraphyne am 20.11.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> KenshinHimura1 am 20.11.2005 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amen sag ich!

Unsere amren Politiker brauchen unbedingt was zum Punkten wo sie doch die kleinen Leute noch viel mehr knechten und uns auch noch ganz der Gnade der arbeitgeber ausliefern (Probezeit 24 Monate= 2 Jahre ohne Angabe von Gründen Kündbar) und jetzt nehmen sie sich das Thema das sie am einfachsten durchziehen können. da können sie sich mal so richtig profilieren! tata! tata! und zeigen wie sehr ihnen der einzelne Bürger und die Familien am Herzen liegen! und sie zeigen ihr gar großes Sachwissen!      Also was machen wir uns sorgen wenn Killerspiele verboten werden ist doch bloß die Hitman-Reihe davon betroffen!  oder kennt ihr Andere Spiele in denen man einen Killer spielt?  

Und denkt dran jene die sich am meisten Aufplustern und wichtigtun sind die unwichtigsten! 
So wie z.B Kurt Beckstein unser Spielefeind nr. 1! Naja, ich möchte mal wissen ob seine Kinder oder die Kinder seiner Verwandten nicht auch die brutalen "killerspiele" kriegen wenn sie sie wollen. Das ist getue und ich finds komisch das leute darüber entscheiden sollen die zum größten teil nicht wirklich ahnung von der Sache haben. 

Und es ist ein Superthema da sich niemand außer uns sich wirklich traut was dagegen zu sagen, weil er dann als Blutgeiler Durchgeknallter gilt. Ein Teil der bundesbürger hält uns zocker sowieso für Spinner und Irre. Naja und die nicht verstanden werden sind immer ein herrvorragendes Ziel. Außerdem werden da auch viel die "Experten-Stammtische" angesprochen, nur einen Dialog sucht keiner der Politiker. Nebenbei ich zocke gern Shooter auch realistische Tatik-Shooter wie Hidden & Dangerous 2 oder Raven Shield, könnte aber in der Realität nicht mit einer Waffe umgehen. 

Das Große Problem ist das manche leute unfair behandelt werden, wie Robert Steinhäuser als er das Gymi nicht geschafft hat, hatte er nicht wie hier in BW wenigstens einen Abschluss, er hatte gar keinen Abschluss also auch keine Perspektive für die Zukunft! Ich will nicht entschuldigen was er getan hat , aber jemanden die Chance auf eine gute Zukunft zu rauben ist ein Verbrechen. Sowas macht einen Menschen kaputt und wenn dann die Eltern sich nicht wirklich um jemanden kümmern kann das einen Menschen der keine Hilfe erhält kaputt machen. Als mein Vater und meine Mutter sich getrennt haben hat er versucht uns fertig zu machen, ohne Hilfe von einem Psychotherapeuten hätte ich das nicht durchgehalten, ich weiß also wovon ich rede. Das mit dem Nichtkümmern der Eltern schließe ich daraus das die noch nicht mal wussten dass er nicht mehr zur Schule ging. Das hätten die Wissen können wenn sie sich darum bemüht hätten. 

Ich vertrete eine Schwierige Meinung für die man gehörig Ärger bekommen kann, aber es muss einmal gesagt werden. Spiele können jemanden kaputt machen ja, ABER NUR WENN DIESER JEMAND VON SEINEN ANGEHÖRIGEN ALLEIN GELASSEN WIRD. DAS IST KEIN PROBLEM DAS NUR AUF EINE SACHE REDUZIERBAR IST, BEI DEM PROBLEM SIND DIE ELTERN IN DER PFLICHT ES SIND IHRE KINDER IHRE VERANTWORTUNG SICH UM SIE ZU KÜMMERN.


----------



## memphis76 (21. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Zum Thema "Verbot" ist hier von meiner Seite auch nur das zu sagen bzw. zu wiederholen, was in den diversen anderen Threads, die zu diesem Thema gerad bestehen, schon gesagt wurde:

Ein Verbot von Spielen, die nach Meinung der Regierung Grund für die Gewaltbereitschaft von Jugendlichen sind, bringt gar nichts. Denn wenn die Einhaltung diverser Gesetzte (wie auch schon das Jugendschutzgesetz zeigt) vom Verkäufer nicht beachtet werden und das Umfeld Jugendlicher die Nutzung von Spielen, die mit einer bestimmten USK eingestuft sind, duldet, dann bringen die schäfsten Gesetze nichts. 

Wenn ein Elternteil zusieht, wie z. B. der 14-jährige Sohn ein Spiel mit USK 18 spielt, dann verfehlt solch ein Gesetz genauso sein Ziel, als wenn ein in Deutschland verbotenes Spiel aus dem Ausland eingeführt, von dem Sohn gespielt und somit geduldet wird. 

Abgesehen davon fehlt es noch jeglichen Beweises der Tatsache, dass solche "Killerspiele" überhaupt Grund für solche Ausraster á la Erfurt sind.

@AceDace: Hier kann ich nur Shadow recht geben. Wenn z. B. ein Bericht im TV gezeigt wird und hierauf solche Reaktionen kommen, dass ist es doch mehr als selbstverständlich, dass hierdurch die Aussagen der Journalisten bzw. der Politiker bestätigt wird, nämlich dass "Killerspiele die Gewaltbereitschaft fördern". Und es ist dann nicht diskutiert, dass nur ein schwarzes Schaf unter 1000 ist. 

Es folgt ein Bericht, in dem es heißt: _"Wir haben jede Menge Zuschriften von Jugendlichen erhalten und lesen einmal ein paar Beispiele davon vor: ... (hier kommt dann ein Zitat wie aus Deinen gewählten Worten) ..."_

Damit fühlen sich - wie schon erwähnt - Journalisten, Politiker etc. bestätigt und es heißt, dass es nicht zum Ausbruch der Gewalt genau solcher Jugendlicher kommen ... _"Wir werden alles tun, um das zu verhindern. Leider auch auf Kosten der Spieler, die keine Gewaltbereitschaft an den Tag legen"_

Denk mal drüber nach, was eine Reaktion wie die Deine auslösen kann ...

EDIT: Hab gerad nochmal im Internet was gelesen, wodurch halt nicht nur die Jugendlichen, sondern auch die Erwachsenen vor "Killerspielen" geschützt werden sollen:



> Killerspiele wie "Max Payne 2" oder "Mortal Kombat" werden nicht als jugendgefährdend bewertet. Der Spielinhalt ist auch hier das Töten. Hilse verteidigt die Haltung der USK: "Noch einmal: Gerade bei 'Mortal Kombat', das kann man sicherlich sagen, ist viel Gewalt im Spiel. Andererseits haben sie einen hohen Distanzierungsgrad.
> 
> Ist da wirklich ein hoher Distanzierungsgrad? Blutfontänen und Todesschreie sind die einzige Handlung des Killerspiels. Unbedenklich ab 18, das ist die Ausrede der USK. Für den Jugendschutz macht sie alleine den Handel verantwortlich. Hilse weiter: "Wir reden auch bei 'Mortal Kombat' über Erwachsene, und nicht über eine Jugendgefahr. Ich muss das noch einmal sagen, weil sie immer wieder sagen, die Spiele beinhalten dies und jenes. Es ist die Frage: Darf man diesen Inhalt Erwachsenen zumuten!"
> 
> Wir haken nach: "Aber die Spiele werden in genau den Zeitschriften beworben, die primär von Jugendlichen gelesen werden.Die Spiele liegen in den Geschäften aus. Und man kann nicht den Verkäuferrinnen zumuten, dass sie die Arbeit leisten, die eigentlich der Jugendschutz leisten müsste." Hilse antwortet: "Das ist aber genau die Aufgabe, natürlich."


Ist ja wirklich toll, dass andere Leute uns vorzuschreiben glauben und wollen, was für einen erwachsenen Menschen gut ist und was nicht. Da frage ich mich, wo sollen die Kontrolle und Gesetze enden? Denn das ist wohl nur der Anfang ... schon mehrfach angesprochen: Filme im Kino oder TV zeigen auch eine Menge Gewalt, auch schon mal angesprochen: Die Nachrichten! Irgend eine Form von Gewalt - insofern man teilweise überhaupt davon sprechen kann - gibt es überall und wird es auch immer geben ... das kann man mit Verboten nicht ersticken.



> Ein Jugendlicher sagt uns: "Wenn ich ehrlich bin, die Aufträge habe ich eigentlich nie so richtig gelöst und das Ziel des Spiels kenne ich auch nicht. Das lustige ist eigentlich nur, dass man überall herumfahren, Autos umrammen und Leute abschießen kann. Das ist eigentlich der Spaß an dem Spiel."


Und wenn die Medien solche Aussagen zu hören kriegen, ist doch wohl klar, wie an dieser Stelle - auch seitens der Politiker - gedacht wird ...

Quelle: Seite 1 , Seite 2


----------



## Pinna (21. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				jonas91 am 14.11.2005 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkel raus!!!!!!!!!


Man soll seine Wut in Computerspielen auslassen können! Ich lasse meine Wut lieber bei Computergegnern aus als bei richtigen Menschen. Wie kommt die nur auf so eine blöde Idee?


----------



## Bhaal666 (21. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Mittlerweile ist es mir egal, ob "Killerspiele" verboten werden oder nicht.

Ich werde sie auch weiterhin spielen.

Wie hab ich zutreffenderweise in der Zeitung gelesen? Ein Verbot zu erlassen ist eine Sache. Die Durchsetzung des Verbots eine andere.

MfG Bhaal


----------



## robbers (21. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*



			
				Bhaal666 am 21.11.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile ist es mir egal, ob "Killerspiele" verboten werden oder nicht.
> 
> Ich werde sie auch weiterhin spielen.
> 
> ...



Geanu.

Rauschgift ist auch verboten, erhältlich überall, ich bin oft im Disco angesprochen ob ich was "brauche", es ist verobten zu schnell zu fahren, wer hält sich immer daran? Wenn ein verobt für egoshooter kommt dann werden die spiele wo anders verkauft. Zu halten sind die nicht.


----------



## Juligen (21. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Meiner Meinung nach is des einzige was bei PC Spielen aggresiv macht is wenn man wo hängt und nicht weiter kommt.
Des is zum


----------



## Chris25046 (21. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Direkte demokrati _Forever!!!!_
Nieder mit Spd und Cdu111


----------



## lookaround (22. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

was fällt denn unter killerspiele alles? Super Mario auch?
Schaut euch mal folgenden Link an. Intro überspringen

www.cartoonland.de/media/1flash/kanacke.swf


----------



## Chris25046 (22. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!! Diie können eh nichts machen es gibt soviele egoshotter und es werden immer immer mehr!!!


----------



## memphis76 (22. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Ich gebe hier mal mein Statement insgesamt zu den derzeit umfangreichen Diskussion von Computerspielen und deren "Brutalität" ab:

Gerade seit den letzten Wochen findet eine rege Diskussion zu dem Thema „Jugendschutz“ und „Verbot von Killerspielen“ statt. Der Verschärfung solcher Gesetze liegen mit Sicherheit die verschiedensten Befürchtungen und Vorstellungen zu Grunde. In der Vergangenheit gab es mehrere Vorfälle, die die Regierung veranlasst haben, sich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Doch ist der gewählte Weg und das hiermit verbundene „Verbot von Killerspielen“ der richtige?

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Antwort ein klares „nein“ zu einem Verbot von „Killerspielen“, ein solches Verbot unterstützt lediglich den Schwarzmarkt. Die Probleme werden nur verschoben und die Rechte der Nutzer eingeschränkt. Etwas zu verbieten ist vom Grundsatz und der Durchführung her leichter, aber die Grundprobleme bleiben dadurch – wie bereits angedeutet – bestehen und es ist einfach traurig zu sehen, dass die Vernunft – zumindest eines Teiles – der Gesellschaft auf der Strecke bleibt.

Die Medien hingegen berichten nur einseitig und manipulieren somit einen Großteil der Bevölkerung. Es ist daher kaum noch ein Wunder, dass sich die Mehrheit gegen solche „Killerspiele“ ausspricht. Aber jede Münze hat nun mal zwei Seiten, und nur wenige aus den gehobenen Positionen erkennen dies. Einige Studien sprechen zwar aus, dass das eigentliche Problem bei den bekannten Vorfällen eher das soziale Umfeld sind als diese Computerspiele, doch gehört werden diese bislang leider nur in wenigen Fällen. Die Regierung und die Presse spekulieren und verbreiten somit Angst und Unsicherheit, aber niemand greift das Problem beim Schopf und gerade die Aufsichtspflicht, Verantwortung und der Umgang in der Familie – speziell der Eltern – spielt zwar eine entscheidende Rolle, bleibt jedoch auf der Strecke.

Wir sollten realistisch bleiben. Immerhin befinden wir uns im 21. Jahrhundert und nicht in der Steinzeit. Anstatt andauernd alles verbieten zu wollen sollten andere – nützlichere – Wege gefunden werden, zumal mit der angedachten Lösung nicht viel erreicht wird … außer Unsicherheit und Empörung.

Ich appelliere an Vernunft anstatt Verbot, genauere Erkenntnis der Politikerreihen und Medien und Aufklärung der Bevölkerung, denn durch einfachere Wege könnten wir diese Probleme, die bei genauerer Betrachtung keine gesamtgesellschaftlichen sind, lösen.

So long …

Memphis


----------



## topsi52 (22. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Also das Problem liegt bei weitem nicht an den "killerspielen" sondern viel mehr bei den leuten die diese spiele spielen. Und es ist ja klar das es sich dabei um eine minderheit handelt, oder gäbe es überhaupt noch leben auf der erde wenn jeder der mal CS, gta oder HL gezokt hat gleich amok laufen würde. 
Das verbot würde rein gar nichts bringen wenn man mal so im netz guckt was es alles jetzt schon an uncut versionen da gibt. 
Des weiteren ist es traurig das die Zeitung mit den großen buchstaben die täglich 12millionen menchen lesen so ein quatch druckt .http://www.bildblog.de/?p=955
So was führt nicht gerade dazu bei das das image dieser Spiele in der Öffentlichkeit verbessert wird. 
Schade dem Staat würde dadurch ein haufen geld entgehen   
MfG


----------



## h3adBanger (22. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Also ich raff das net. Wenn man sich mal die Wirtschaft in Deutschland anguckt wird man sehen das da nich wirklich was läuft. Und wenn man die Wirtschaft wieder ankurbeln will (und ich gehe mal davon aus das die Politiker daran interesse haben) sollte man doch die Dinge, die viel gekauft werden eher noch fördern als sie zu verbieten. Also wenn man alles verbietet wofür die Leute Geld ausgeben wird das nix mit der Wirtschaft in Deutschland. Außerdem sollen sich die Politiker mal um wichtigere Dinge kümmern. Also bei so einer Politik wird aus Deutschland nix mehr. Aber was soll man tun.... naja wenns zu schlimm wird kann man ja noch ins Ausland gehen.


----------



## Zubunapy (30. November 2005)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Große Koalition will "Verbot von Killerspielen"*

Hallo Community! 
Ich bin ein bekennender Egoshooterspieler und somit, möchte man den Befürchtungen der Regierung glauben schenken, ein potentieller Massenmörder. Aber warum denken die Leut´ so? 
Alles began in Erfurt, an jenem denkwürdigen Tage, an dem 12 Lehrer erschossen wurden. Damals meinte die Presse, dieser "Amoklauf" (ein Amoklauf, nur zur info, ist ein wildes Morden oder jeden Sinn. Unser sog. Amokläufer hat defacto jedoch einen gezielten Attentat verübt. Er wollte diese 12 Lehrer ermorden, und sonst nichts. Es ist keine Sicherung durchgebrannt. Er wusste genau, was er tat) sei auf CS zurückzuführen. Scheiße! Wenn jeder CSSPieler nun ein Amokläufer wäre, wäre es auf der Erde bereits heute sehr still geworden. Es würde kaum noch jemand leben...

Meine Wenigkeit ist das ideale Beispiel, dass die Befürchtungen der Frau (sofern es wirklich eine Frau ist. Also ich zweifle da noch  ) Merkel absolut an den haaren herbei gezogen sind. Ich schieße seit dem ersten TombRaider dieverse Menschen und Monster ab; und zwar täglich mit immernoch wachsender Begeisterung. Auf Arbeit jedoch versuche ich ständig kleine Menschen von eben solchen Gewaltakten abzuhalten. Ich bin nämlichst Erzieher, vorzugsweise im Kindergarten. 
Außerdem habe ich in meinen 22Jahren Lebenserfahrung noch nicht eine Schlägerei mitmachen müssen. Ich schaffe es immer irgendwie die Gemüter zu besänftigen oder so sehr zu verarschen, dass sie nicht mehr wissen, wo vorne und hinten ist (hilft nicht immer, aber doch sehr oft. Viele Schläger sind so doof, dass man sie mit Worten gut einschüchtern kann. Besonders, wenn ihre eigenen Freunde sie auslachen   ). 

Und, liebe Frau Merkel: Beim Computerspielen muss man das Gehirn einschalten. Und zwar fast so stark wie beim Lesen eines Buches. Man muss denken!!! Das Fernsehen jedoch fordert das Gehirn weniger als eine weiße Wand!!! Sollte man Killerfilme wie RamboIII nicht lieber verbieten? Oder Nachrichten, die pro Sendung mehr Verletzungen als Politiker pro Jahr präsentieren? Anstatt EgoShooter so interessant zu machen wie Kanabis (verbotene Früchte, sie wissen schon), sollten sie lieber den "armen Jugendlichen" eine Perspektive bzw. wenigstens eine Alternative schaffen. Will ich einen Menschen vom Klauen abhalten, muss ich ihm etwas geben, was noch besser ist. So ist das auch beim Kiffen, Saufen, Rauchen, Prostituieren oder Suizid. Fragen sie mal Streetworker! Die kennen sich da aus.

Rehsümee: Verbote bringen gar nixxx!!! Der Schwarzmarkt wird angetrieben. Deutsche Firmen gehen pleite. Und wir Jugendlichen schauen wieder vermehrt fern und nutzen unser Gehirn noch weniger als wir so schon tun.
Also Frau Merkel: Denken sie doch nochmals über ihr Vorhaben nach, OK? Ich glaube nämlich, sie werden einige Löcher finden.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


PS: Liebe Community und andere PCSpieler: Lasst euch nicht diese Freude nehmen. Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. Damit kommen die nicht durch!!! Und wenn wir hinterher so aussehen    wir werden nicht aufgeben...


----------

